# Clutches of Evil - OOC Thread



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to the OOC thread for Clutches of Evil.  In addition to general conversation, this thread will be used to relay some game information.  First, let me provide a link below to some of the information you might need about the Homebrew World:

World Information Thread for Enigmatica


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 28, 2005)

As we begin, I should add a note about the inn. Many of the inns are based in the old-world bed and breakfast style motif. This is the type where a family would rent out a room or two in their house as a bunkroom (storing 6 - 8 beds, sometimes bunkbeds). You need not know each other to be in the same room. Often guests would meet when they woke in the morning.  (Such is the case with Gav and the party) And the only furniture the rooms would have in them is beds and a mirror of some sort. This gives a reasonable explanation as to why people might be in the same room together regardless of their prior knowledge of each other. It was inexpensive to do this, and the family fed the house guests breakfast when they woke.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

D'oh. Sorry 'bout that. Ah, well, I did cover myself with saying Byntrou's memory was a little fuzzy on the night before, so I suppose I've not done too much damage. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 28, 2005)

No, actually, there is no need for a mistake.  It is entirely possible that Gav was there before the Boes & friends arrived or that he arrived after they had retired for the night.  I guess what I was trying to explain is that Byntrou could very feasibly be asking Gav (and now Thibbledorf) who they were even though they were sleeping in the same vicinity.  So no error at all!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

Just poking my head in to let you know I'm keeping tab 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to have you aboard.  I was getting a little worried, but it was also the weekend.  Enjoy the game!


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah that's fine.  I worked in that Gav arrived later, so he didn't really know who was in the room either.

As a matter of fact, he arrived -after- the robbery, so he has all his equipment, right DM?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, sure.  I'll give Gav his equipment...

HA!  Yeah, nice try though.  Can't blame a guy for trying.  

However, I do - ocassionally -  reward players who aren't afraid to ask things that are out of the box.  I've been mulling over this idea for a couple of days now and Barak's OOC question shows that I should run with it.  So, here goes.  Since you are 3rd level characters, I will grant each of you one or two major items that you had on your person that were stolen.  They can be from the DMG only and have a cumulative value of 3,000 gp.  (So ... one item of 3,000 gold or less -OR- two items that add up to 3,000 gp or less)  You don't have to take this option of course, but it does provide you with a little leeway if you desire to have had something significant stolen - motivation for having your stuff returned ... so to speak.

And yes, I realize this doesn't benefit you in any way, because you are picking an item or two that was stolen ... but, well.  _C'est la vie_, rieght?


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2005)

Alright..  Gav would have had a dagger +1 stolen..  that's 2300 GP, so I guess it covers that.

Oh and just to confirm..  Those thieves were -thorough-, right?  'Cause Gav would have had daggers hidden on his person, and I assume those are gone too..


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll go for a +1 mithral heavy shield embossed with the symbol of Bahamut, and if I may a 



Spoiler



silver dragon scale with his first prayer to Bahamut inscribed on it


...he wants them both back of course, but the second item is much more precious to him.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

I came up with two items, both of family significance to Byntrou. 

[sblock]* MW Composite Longbow (+1 Stregth). This was the first Masterwork bow Byntrou crafted under his mother's tutelage. It bears both her crafter's mark (a heron) and Byntrou's (a string of three diamonds. Which, he realized after getting his familiar, uncannily resemble the pattern on Delcoi's back). Regular cost would be 500gp (100 composite, 100 to design for +1 strength, 300 MW), raw materials cost to craft: 167gp.

* Ring of Feather Falling. Byntrou had an unhealthy love of climbing as a child. His mother, fearing he'd fall and damage himself such that he'd lose his chance at a mate, sought out the family mage and commissioned the ring to keep Byn safe. cost: 2,200gp[/sblock]

I like the idea behind the first best, so if you need to nix one, feel free to ditch the ring. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Oh and just to confirm..  Those thieves were -thorough-, right?  'Cause Gav would have had daggers hidden on his person, and I assume those are gone too..




Very thorough.  Rogues know rogues.  And ... rogues often prize finding and stealing the prized possessions of others like them.  Besides, you were knocked unconscious for a good amount of time - so they had the ability to search you unrestricted.  But like you said, best to confirm.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

Pwents +1 spiked breastplate (+1 on attacks and damage not defence) or helmet spike


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

Still stuck on that helmet spike, eh?  That's funny.  [Note, I said you could use it under my terms - so if you want one you just need to buy one ... uh ... once I give you your money back!  ]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

Charcter comes before Min/Maxing (to a certain extent) and a Pwent is incomplete without his Helmet Spike(that is where the phrase use your head came from) besides it's antidoor

btw I found the feat it was called headlong rush from races of Faerun and restricted to Half Orcs.  There was another feat (dor dwarves)to use unarmed srike as a thw instead of using flurry of blows too.


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

BTW.  Just in case you decide that your character is familiar enough with the race to know, yes, Gav is an halfling.  But it isn't that obvious to someone not really familiar with them for two reasons.  1-The trait most distinguishable, the ears, are totally massacred, so they offer no clue.  2-Gav himself -really- think he's a human kid, and has lived as one for a couple months now.  So his manner of dress, speak, hairstyle, etc..  It's all -exactly- as a human kid, as if he had a really, really good bluff skill.  Do with that info as you will.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

Not me, he was just playing a hunch...as Keryth himself was in a similar situation when he was young, thinking that he was human until he didn't grow up like the other children. There will be no more halfling talk from me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Heh, me too.  To be honest, I had forgotten Gav's race completely until Unleashed had Keryth look for ears.  Then I remembered the story and checked my notes to be sure.  But honestly, any comments Destiny made were just based on the fact that you said he was short in your description.  Of course, from Destiny's perspective, she's assuming he's a wee folk like herself.  But thats because she's used to non-wee folk being bigger than herself.  So when a person comes along her size, she just assumes that person is someone of a small heritage somewhere.


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

Well you did mention it in the very first post.. 

It's not really a big deal, though.  First off, it doesn't change that much, and secondly, I'm sure people will play their characters as not knowing it, if they don't.  Plus well, I'm sure it'll come up -eventually-.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

If it's cool with you my 3,000 gp item was already stolen by the Oathbreaker so I won't be getting that back until I find him/her/it. It is an ancient Boer horn gnarled and weathered that grows in power with its owner. I realise that I will never see this in game but I think it adds to his back story. I also didn't react in the room as though I had just had a very expensive piece of equipment stolen. I figure that anything he had stolen now pales into insignifigance when compared to the horn so he just cops the current loss on the chin (but would still like some revenge for having his quest slowed down)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Well you did mention it in the very first post..




Oh, crap.  I did.  Didn't even realize it ... but that's what I get for posting late at night.  Dude - totally sorry.  It was an honest mistake.  Seriously, I wasn't even thinking about it.  Trust me, from now on - Destiny is going to react to Gav as though he is just a young human - until such a time as it is figured out.

Now that I feel like a schmuck as a DM ... lets move on to the Oathbreaker thing.  Daz, I'll give you some options as to where you want to go with this Oathbreaker thing:

A.  Bigtime Quest - probably not resolved until the characters are high level.  Realizing, of course, that this may never happen in-game and if it does it may be years down the road IRL.  The example I am thinking of is something along the lines of the Oathbreaker is a renegade evil Bous who has stolen the _Shield of the Proto-Boes_.  For reference and statistics, see Shield of the Resolute, Complete Divine p. 101 - except that obviously it pertains to the Boes (not dwarves) and it isnot Moradin who is worshiped.  The _Shield of the Proto-Boes_ is made up of many piece of the first armor of the Boes who were originally bred from Minotaur kind centuries (if not millenia) ago.  Nobody knows how long this shield has been in existance.  The Proto-Boes are the ones who were bred from minotaur stock (and thus technically half minotaur) and who fought against the Minotaur to win their friendom from their evil and hatred.  Over the time that has passed, much of the Minotaur DNA has been lost and the modern Boes race has evolved into what it is today.  This shield is the pinnacle of all Boes hope in the world.  It is what reminds them to never fall prey to their own anger and revert back to their ancestry.  It is what many Boes look to as strength to use their strength for positive means rather than selfish gain.  Unfortunately, a nasty, evil Boes stole it and has been named the Oathbreaker.

B.  Medium level quest.  Designed for levels 7-10.  The Oathbreaker is a mage/psionic/whatever class fits that is intentionally expiramenting on Boes to try and blend human ingenuity with the Boes vitality and strength.  Unfortunately, many of the expiraments are fatal to the Boes who are captured for _scientific_ purposes.  Legend has it that persecution will come upon the Boes by an outside force, but two special Boes will rally a group of unlikely heroes to seek out this Oathbreaker and destroy him/her.  Once their persecution is made public and the threat is dealt with, the Boes will become lifted up and more respected throughout the land.

C.  Low-level:  A xenophobic human/dwarf/duergar/drow/illithid/whatever has decided that the Boes are a plague upon the people.  This xenophobic leader is intentionally leading out massive raiding parties and slaughtering all Boes without question.  The legend of the Oathbreaker says that two Boes will rise up, rallying support from the other races that share the land, and free the Boes from this persecution.  Once their persecution is made public and the threat is dealt with, the Boes will become lifted up and more respected throughout the land.

... Or, something along those lines.  So - I'll let primarily you and jkason figure out what makes the most sense in regard to a quest.  Something reachable - or something glorious but far off.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Barak - I know it is of little consequence now, but I feel bad.  I just want to let you know that I edited the intro post so as to remove the reference of your character's race.  Like I said, it was a mistake on my part that I feel really bad about.  I am sure that the rest of the party will play along with Gav's not knowing his true race.  But you are right.  Eventually someone will wonder why he isn't growing.  Perhaps even Gav himself!

Anyway, I feel bad.  If I ever do anything grievously wrong like that again, please tell me as soon as you notice it.  Here I was trying to make sure that I made everyone feel included - and I screwed up.  Sorry!


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Daz, I'll give you some options as to where you want to go with this Oathbreaker thing:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I'll let primarily you and jkason figure out what makes the most sense in regard to a quest.  Something reachable - or something glorious but far off.




I'd personally vote for the medium level stuff at the lowest. I think it's kind of a fun plot device, and I'd like to have it around to play with for awhile. Sometimes we'll wind up places blindly trying to find leads (what brought us to town pre-game). Sometimes we'll join one adventure or another because we think it's connected to the Oathbreaker (or that our employer has information on same that he'll only share after the quest) only to find we've been mislead. Sometimes we'll find real leads, but even then we might have snatched out from under us before we can fully exploit them (damn those convenient assasinations mid-reveal...). Sometimes we'll be sidetracked altogether by unrelated events (like, say, midnight robberies). Eventually, it all builds to the final confrontation with the Oathbreaker. Along the way, of course, we wind up spinning out other long-range plot threads which can come back to haunt us both before and after the Oathbreaker's dealt with.

Kind of gives a neat through-line to the campaign that way, I think. Of course, this is far more Daz's thing than mine, so I'm good with whatever he decides.

jason


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

Dude..  Relax.   I'm pretty sure I'm about the only one who noticed, for one.  Also, I never really intended for that to be pervasive as to whom Gav is, to his core.  I fully expect for him to realize in 2-3 levels (for lack of a better time-span) at the max that he is an halfling, in one way or another.  It's just kinda fun to play a lil humn rogue, and that's the easiest way to do wo within the rules.  It also gives him more of a contact with others, as he probably seeks more protection then he might if he realized he was an adult.

Edit:  Then again.  Yeah, it's horrible, and you should feel like crap!  Gav -did- show up -after- the robbery took place, right?  Right?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't feel that bad about it after all.  Surprisingly, I got over it.   

Now, about the robbery and Gav's lack of equipment ...


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2005)

I've only got a couple of minutes so I'll keep it short - I second Jason's suggestion - let's go with Plan B.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Daz, just noticed in your last post that you are referring to a dwarf.  If that is meant to be towards Pwent (mg2001's character) you should realize he had a last minute race change to human.  Tis okay, it took me a little while to get it in my mind he was human and not a dwarf....


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

Using the name of a Dwarven Battlerager doesn't help either.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

True ... true.  But I'm not going to change the guys name!  Maybe he was a human raised among dwarves who gave the name out of their dwarven sense of humor?  Who knows? lol


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, Bahruul's still, what, 7 feet tall? So he might still consider a 6 foot something human a "dwarf" 

Amusingly, I picked Byntrou's height to be short for a Bous but tall for a human, figuring he's still be visually impressive. Turns out, he's the shortest party member who isn't from a Small race. 

jason


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Apologies guys, I'll go back and edit the post - Pwent is just synomonous with FR dwarves to me - can't get it out of my mind - sorry ;(


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

Like I said, no reason to apologize at all.  I just know how hard it is to get something out of my head once I get it stuck.  I didn't want you to think he was a dwarf for too long, because that could be confusing later on.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 3, 2005)

I could change back to being a 4'4'' human who thinks hes a  dwarf.
Oh and I can't post on Sunday


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

*Monetary Equivalencies*

I thought I would add in some flavor stuff since it feels like most of you are getting into character and beginning to grasp the world around you.  So ..... Here is a list of average trade-ins for gemstones.  These prices follow the DMG price range for the most part.  I will link to this post in the first post of this thread so if you need to quick reference it you can just go there.

In Enigmatica, gems are often used by traders as money.  They are much less weight and much more flashy to show around.  As a result, most of the gemstones found have been cut to standardized weights and clarities.  Most traders will give the following prices for the respective gemstones:

GEMS		
Blue Quartz:...... 10 gp.
Lapis Lazuli:...... 20 gp.
Obsidian:.......... 25 gp.
Rose Quartz:..... 40 gp.
Onyx:.............. 50 gp.
Sardonyx:........ 75 gp.
Amethyst:........ 100 gp.
Jade:............... 200 gp.
Silver Pearl:...... 250 gp.
Violet Garnet:... 400 gp.
Yellow Topaz:... 500 gp.
Black Pearl:...... 750 gp.
Fire Opal:........ 1000 gp.
Sapphire:	........ 2000 gp.
Ruby:............. 4000 gp.
Emerald:......... 5000 gp.
Jacinth:.......... 7500 gp.
Diamond:........ 10000 gp.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

*Regional/Geographical Land Divisions*

While I am at it, I think I'll bring this over from the recruiting thread.  It's all the same stuff, so if you read it over there nothing else has changed.  I just thought it might be easier to reference if it was over here:

The game will start in a town called Theropa. The town has roughly 21,000 people. The town is governed by a Town Council, whose actions typically follow a LN bent. Sometimes the councils actions seem good, sometimes they seem coldhearted and evil. [Recent examples: People still talk about free pint of ale night, where the council bought the first round of ale for anyone who bought a meal at a tavern. This was designed to stimulate the economy and was good for the town. On the flipside, several months before that the town council voted to rip down several delapedated buildings to construct a new training facility. This left several families homeless and out onto the cold streets.] But for the most part they are LN. There are two other significant sources of power in the town. Heironeous has a huge temple present and the clerics there are known to be strong yet demanding. There is also a much more sinister member of the community. He is a mage of some sort called Jithar. And while many conflicting rumors abound about his work, there is one thing that is certain. Jithar is evil to the core and he works through very subversive means to get what he wants. Nobody knows how deep his fingers dig into the community.

The land around Theropa is largely forested with an occasional stream running through hills. Some mining occurs in the hills, thus there are caves and underground streams. Deer and Centaur trails are commonly found through the neighboring forests.

Theropa has six "suburbs" around it. Great Bend, Lexena, Bardstown, Horse River, Sulpher, and Yellow Cave. Of these sleepy hamlets, Horse River and Yellow Cave stand out. The occupants of Horse River are known to take to anyone caught outside after dark and sacrifice them to their god (needless to say their god is evil). Yellow Cave always seems to be overcast in weather and it gets more rain than one might expect there. Of course, the town lies in a valley, which most locals claim is the source of why it rains so much.

More information about Theropa will come in the introductory posts for the games. I hope this wets your appetite a little, though!

------------------------------------

The kingdom in which your characters live is called Barghost. The other kingdoms on the same continent are Tongra, Quelhalost, and Fenneress. For simplicity sake - while you all get used to the world I will only put in pertinant information on Barghost.

Land divisions: The kingdom is divided into four regencies. The central regency is ruled by King Sigfried directly. The regency which boarders Tongra and is therefore in charge of the Tongra-Barghost Border control is ruled by Regent Strubech. The regency in which most of the kingdoms mining occurs is ruled by Regent Colvert. The regency which boarders Fenneress and is therefore in charge of the Feneress-Barghost Boarder is ruled by Regent Urgos. There is no boarder between Barghost and Quehalost, which most in Barghost daily thank their deity about. Quehalost is vile and evil and has a knack for corrupting all who dare enter its boarders. It is all that Feneress and Tongra can do to keep Quehalost from advancing upon them and absorbing them into their evil. 

Regents may be referred to as Regent or Lord. The king is referred to as King Sigfried or the Holy Magistrate.

King Sigfried's regency: The capitol of the kingdom is Hipposus. It is known for it guilds and opportunities for specialized advancement. The land surrounding Hipposus is primarily forrested with a few lakes. It is surrounded by 8 smaller towns which I can name and give info if people are interested. King Sigfried has a good reputation and is clearly LG in game mechanics terms. He has good respect among the people.

Regent Strubech's land: This land is primarily characterized by a gradual change of forrest into plains. Very few lakes exist in this land, but many rivers move a plentiful amount of water. The inland town in which Lord Strubech resides is Theropa. [That hopefully sounds familiar, no?] Theropa is surrounded by 6 smaller towns as suburbs. Lord Sturbech is also in charge of the main border towns Single Spire and Profit. Each of these towns are surrounded by two smaller suburbs. Theropa is known for its Temple, its evil mage, and a Bowmaking guild in Great Bend. Single Spire is known for its beautifully wooded land and a heavy magical quality about the people. Profit is where the plains are found in vast numbers and much of the kingdoms food production comes from this area. As can be expected, this area is highly prized because of its ability to grow food and often fought over between Tongra and Barghost.

Regent Colvert's lands: As stated above, Regent Colvert is responsible for most of the mining to occur in the kingdom. All precious gems, silver, and gold come from this area. Most of the ore used for iron also comes from here. Regent Colvert has his castle in Brandish, among the mountains. Brandish is known for being loyal to the king, but also for secretly producing many of the assassins in the king's army. However, these assassins are not always loyal to those who are loyal to the king. Brandish is surrounded by five suburbs that I can name later if interest arises. The other two mining centers in the land are Dullstown and Yeagersville. Dullstown not only specializes in mining but also in trading and melee training. Yeagersville is a huge gold and iron export, although it is one of the roughest and most dangerous cities in the kingdom. Yeagersville is surrounded by three suburbs and Dullstown has four.

Regent Urgos' lands: As said before, Regent Urgos is primarily occupied with the defense of the kingdom from Feneress. This land is known for turning from the central forests that surround the capitol Hipposus into the wetlands and marsh that make up the majority of this land. Regent Urgos' castle resides in Geoffsonburg which is famous for being the area in which the wizard Molinas resides. Unfortunately, this area is also prone to Ogre and Ogre Magi infestations. Geoffsonburg has three suburbs. Besides Mistrolla and its suburbs, there are two significant border cities. Mistrolla is a boarder city with Fenneress and produces many great fighters in the king's army. This is largely in part because there are Ettin that live nearby and many of the fighters are weaned from their barracks in direct confrontation with the Ettin. Mistrolla, and the Fighters of Mistrolla, are responsible for protecting its two suburbs. The other major border city in this land is Nichols. This small, quaint city makes up a significant amount of the kingdom's fishing. This task is so important to the kingdom that one of its two suburbs is named Red Herring.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 4, 2005)

As for the specific contents of Endoo's store, you may safely assume that there is a case containing at least one of every weapon in the PHB.  In the back room, for those interested enough to explore it, there is also a standard suit of armor available for sale.  There are four sets of each kind of light armor, and two sets of medium armor.  Unfortunately, heavy armor is sold here, but a sign over the heavier armor reads _"Not available through the Regent's loan program."_  The armor is of generic make, a one-size-fits-all philosophy that uses straps to adjust to the various body shapes.  While this type of armor is functional w/o causing any penalties, it is clearly not masterwork quality that has been made with a specific person in mind.  

Endoo is only an arms/armor dealer.  He does not sell mounts, items of the trade, trail rations, or any other kind of generalized adventuring equipment.


----------



## Barak (Sep 4, 2005)

Don't worry about me guys, I'll just steal what I need for passerbys as we walk through town is all.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

That was my most mis interpretted post  in a while.  The cry was more of a sad cry than a frightening one, but this works too


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

Hiya,

I finally finished off rolling up Bahruul who is posted complete in the RG. One thing I haven't done (ok so he isn't complete ) is HPs, I couldn't find how we were handling them in the quick scan I did of the original thread. Got another heads up or me?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2005)

We rolled them ourselves or took 75% of what we'd have rolled, with 1st dice maxed, of course.

Talking of regular equipment, it would prolly be a huge hassle to find lockpicks at this time.  Could Gav make himself some from bits and pieces of metal, probably with a penalty to his open locks for using makeshift tools?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

Daz - Barak has it right.  You can either roll 'em yourself or take the safe way out and to 75% of max (with the first die maxed as usual).  I will never argue a character who uses the 75% of max rule, so if you are looking for a safe, easy, and secure method that is what I suggest.  I'll check over the character in a few hours when I have more time.

Barak - I'll assume Gav is bright enough to find pieces of useable metal out on the street for free.  I'll give him a -2 circumstance bonus with them.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

Daz - I checked over the sheet and I have two corrections (1 in your favor and one not) and a "metagaming" question for you.  The first correction is on the swim skill.  I believe the swim skill gets a double armor check penalty and thus your overall modifier should be lower.  The second correction - don't forget that the damage done with a 2-handed weapon is 1.5 times STR mod.  So, your damage with the greatsword should be higher, I believe.  And now, the metagaming question.  If you are going to carry around 3 weapons, why the batleaxe instead of a morningstar?  The battleaxe gives you slashing damage - something your greatsword already gives you but at a much higher rate.  If you picked up a morningstar, you would get the same damage, but it would be piercing and blugeoning ... thus giving you the ability to do all three types of damage.  Granted, the crit mod is lower for the morningstar.  Like I said, this is purely a metagaming question - not meant to make you change anything.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Lethal, I *always* forget about both of those mods.

I just like the axe man 

Oh, and I went the 75% HP option, I've got a low AC and will need everyone of them


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I just like the axe man




I hear ya.  I currently run a TWF human ranger who fights with two handaxes (both light and by using the same weapon the WF feat applies to both) has a battleaxe just for show that he straps to his leg but really seldom uses, and has 2 throwing axes for when he can't close in melee.  I like the axes, too.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Oh, and I went the 75% HP option, I've got a low AC and will need everyone of them




75% option is always good.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2005)

On using Pwent in the ruse: I don't think it matters. If we get to the point where one of the big guys is supposed to go off, we're just making a show of it to distract everyone; no real intent to intimidate money out of the merchant, I don't believe. 

I suppose our various Bluff bonuses might come into play, though, now that I think of it. Whether Pwent or Bahruul seem to be faking their ourtrage or not, I think the logic is just "Really big man making a scene" will draw people's attention away from our little thieves.

Who knows, we might walk into the bar and the merchant will happily hand over loads of cash 'cause we're all so clearly noble in our quest to find the thieves. 

What? It could totally happen. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Who knows, we might walk into the bar and the merchant will happily hand over loads of cash 'cause we're all so clearly noble in our quest to find the thieves.




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!    

We now return you to your previously scheduled game....


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

*peeks in thread* Are they dead yet?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Not _*YET*_ Bront 

Bahruul will be no good with any Cha based skill, -1 baby


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

I've already put my +17 diplomacy check to good use.  I pitty you 

Of course, not all the PC's have sworn Fealty to me yet, but I'm working on that 

*Returns to his OOC thread*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

One more post for another landmark Bront  5500 - nicely


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> One more post for another landmark Bront  5500 - nicely



I didn't even notice, but since you did, I'll make 5500 here.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, I have a few questions that I am open to player input about.

1.  Sorry for not really advancing the game much with that last post, but I jst wanted to make sure I knew what everyone was doing before the party goes its seperate ways.  But, as long as we are talking about splitting up for the time being - do you all want to use Sblocks for each group of the party or do you want to just post it out in the open?  It matters not to me at all.

Several questions about experience:

2. As a DM I typically hand out a base experience point gain for the whole party (based on encounters/ challenges/ general plot advancement type stuff) and then add to it an individual bonus for excellent RPing, Character development, Loyalty to the game, Resourcefullness of Character - you know, things that go above and beyond the call of duty.  What systems of handing out experience work the best?  Simply announcing the XP gained in the OOC thread?  E-mailing it so it is a little more private?  Using an Sblock so that it is still on the forum but hidden?  Other ideas?  I am completely open to suggestions.

3. When do you want to receive XP?  As I hand it out at each encounter/challenge?  Only when you are able to level?  Only when you get to a place where you can train, re-equip, and it makes sense to level?  Other ideas?  Again, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

1. I'd be fine with posting it out in the open. That way it's easier to have someone post "Byntrou catches everyone up on the day's events" or something similarly short, since the other players can read or not as they choose. If someone wants to leave info out, I figure it's easy to say "I tell them everything except about that visit from the man in the hood" or whatever. And in that case, it's probably easier to detail what you're leaving out than to try to detail everything you're keeping _in_ your account, as well. 

2. I'm actually new to the PbP games. I'm in several, but none of them have reached a point where the DM has doled out XP. I'd be fine with XP listed in the OOC thread, myself.

3. I think this would depend on how you'd like to handle leveling. I'd say, whether or not it's enough to level, it makes sense to hand out XP whenever the characters are in a situation where you as a DM would consider them _capable_ of leveling given enough XP. If that means they need to have several free weeks, then that's when the XP is handed out. If they only need a free day or two, or they can do it on the road provided there are no encounters, or whatever, do it then.

jason


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 9, 2005)

Seconded, couldn't think of anything to post today... may get on later though


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

1. Happy for it all to be out in the open

2. I'm easy with the xp thing, whatever makes your job easiest

3. As above

cheers

Daz


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

Oops, forgot about that...what Daz said.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input.  I will post XP at level ups when it is possible for you to level up.  I am not one of those DMs who just lets people level up mid adventure.  Well, sometimes I do.  If its in a class that you already have I occasionally will.  But to level up in a new class/PrC requires training and you can't do that mid-adventure.  So I will post level-up opportunities when they are available.

If anyone gets into Item creation of spells that use XP, I'll post the XP more often so that you all know when you are close and how much XP you have to give.

Edit:

On a completely different note, is anyone annoyed by the colors? If you are wondering what I am doing with them, here is my rationale:

Lime: Any Audible Speech from an NPC.

Orange: If the party is plit for some reasons, orange denotes which part of the post should be read by which part of the party.

Medium Turquoise: If one or two people can only see/hear/etc something special, this color is used to denote who can see the special stuff. The reason I use medium turquoise is so that it will be easier to not get the orange use of the name and the blue use confused. Hopefully this will prevent people from missing part of a post.

Make sense? Hollar if I'm doing something that confuses you!


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been using orange as Bahruul's speech color so I'd like to, if possible, keep it exclusively for his use (makes it easy to scan the posts for anything he has said), if you're keen as on orange then I'll change to something else.  

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, you can certainly kee orange for Barhuul's speech.  It shouldn't really conflict with anything I do - because even if I do use orange it is only for a few names.  But if it bugs you, I can try to use a different color.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm good with a few orange names scattered through the posts


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Consider yourself NPCed until Oct 9.  Thanks for letting me know, and have a good visit!

I myself will be away Sept 26-28, so for those days you won't be missing much!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Barak - You can have Gav sell the gem if you want, but in this world the vast majority of gems that will be found are already "merchant quality" as explained in a previous post.  This means that you can go into any typical inn, merchant shop, temple, etc and use a gem as if it were gold pieces.  Within reason, of course.  Don't try to pay for a meal with a diamond!  But the smaller value gems are just like gold pieces, but lighter.  Of course, if you want to sell the gem in order to divide the money up into several places on your person - then go ahead and sell.  Just wanted you to be aware of this.


----------



## Barak (Sep 23, 2005)

My only problem with that method is..  How do people without the appraise skill manage?  for example, Gav has no idea how much the gem is worth, so how can he use it as currency?  Everyone know a gold piece is a gold piece.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 24, 2005)

Just like everyone knows that a gold piece is a gold piece, everyone knows that a gem is a gem.  As stated earlier, gemstones are commonplace in this world and are mined/cut to be worth a certain value.  You see lapis lazuli, you know it has been cut and made to be worth a certain amount.

Essentially, the appraise skill for gemstones is taken as an auto success.  You can still appraise magic items/weapons/etc.  In complete honesty, the reason I make this rule is because it eliminates "haggling" over gemstone prices, guarantees that the players don't get screwed over, guarantees that the players can't screw over the NPCs, and most importantly it makes money conversion much simpler along with reducing the weight load.  It keeps the game from being slowed down whenever people try to convert money to gemstones to lighten their load.  And PbP games tend to move slow enough as it is - the last thing we need is to have to insert a post every time someone needs to change money around.  That's really why I do it this way in PbP games.

Really, I am just trying to do a favor and simplify this area of the game so that it doesn't interfere with the pace of gameplay.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry for the hold-up, guys.  Just waiting for Barak.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, it's been a day since I posted that I was waiting for Barak.

I am NPCing Gav for the next post just to get the game moving again.  

Barak, if you don't have any desire to post, please let me know.  This game was established to be a one-post per day minimum game to keep the pace up a bit.  It isn't fair to the other players to wait on you for a few days and to have you logging in and out during that time but not making game posts.  If you are having dificulty making posts, please let me know - much like Daz did a bit ago in requesting to be NPCed until Daz comes back.  I don't mind people taking absences and sometimes people need to be away - that's cool.  Just let me know if difficulty arises in making posts.

Speaking of being away, Remember that I too am going away starting in about 12 hours.  I will be away until Wed afternoon.  Please feel free to tralk amongst yourself, set up a plan, etc.  Remember that Bahruul is NPCed - so don't ask for too much in response and assume that if the plan is not particularily foolhearty or life-threatening then he will go along with it.  When I return on Wednesday we will get this game going full steam ahead, that is a promise.  We are nearly through the beginning "setting the stage" part and are closing in on some serious action.  Don't lose heart yet!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2005)

Byntrou said:
			
		

> "But what say we give the man a chance, eh? Perhaps the four of us: Pwent, Bahruul, Keryth, and myself, should approach and ask him to sponsor our quest? Surely a local merchant should have a vested interest in eliminating the crime spree which so clearly hurts the local economy? If we succeed, we gain funds without the extra complication. If we fail ..."
> 
> Byn gets a wicked glint in his eye.
> 
> "If we fail, I was thinking perhaps Bahruul might just be overcome with the frustration of it all. We don't want to go so far as to get the guard called in, but intimidatingly large as my herdmate is, it might just take Pwent and I to restrain him while our wise, priestly companion 'talks sense' into him. The whole thing would likely draw quite a lot of attention for long enough that a careless merchant might ... misplace his purse."




So are we sticking with this plan pretty much as is, with Destiny making the merchant sick on command as required?


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So are we sticking with this plan pretty much as is, with Destiny making the merchant sick on command as required?




That's my assumption, unless any characters have new objections / ideas.

I'll get a proper IC post up later today.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2005)

Lately, I feel like I've been running this game for two players!  Not that I mind ... jkason and unleashed, you both are doing a fine job and making it worthwhile.  And Daz will be back in another 10 days or so ... that's cool.  MG2001 - you still hanging around?

I am in a bit of a quandry about what to do with Gav.  I haven't seen a post from Barak in either the OOC or IC thread for about a week.  I don't know if that just means internet troubles or if Barak has given up on the game.  If Barak isn't here to play the character, I won't NPC Gav - I play horrible theiving rogues.  Probably I'll end up finding a way to temporarily write Gav out, but to be done in such a way as to allow Gav to be written back in if so desired.  Thoughts on the issue by the other players?  We've got another week or so of RP/Combat before it gets to that point, so hopefully we'll hear something before it comes to that.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad you're finding it worthwhile, it's been good so far from my POV so I'm enjoying myself.

Well I think mg2001 has been waiting to spot the merchant...now it's happened I guess we'll see some posts.

Hmm, Barak has been around...maybe you're NPCing Gav too well, and Barak feels there's no need to post.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, Barak has been around...maybe you're NPCing Gav too well, and Barak feels there's no need to post.




Well, I have been trying to post as Gav and Bahruul minimally.  But there are a few things that needed to be done to move the thread - such as ordering the food ...

Anyway, thanks for the input.  I am glad you are enjoying the game so far.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry, my internet died on Wednesday


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

No problem, MG2001.  You have been pretty loyal up until this point - I figured something was up.  Hope your internet problems are fixed!  I'll be off now to read the IC posts and advance the plot ...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2005)

I have found that PbP combat takes forever if everyone waits until it is their init to post.  So please don't do that.   Instead, what I ask players to do is post one or two posible actions for the round in order of preference.  So for example, Bahruul's actions might look like this:

1. I attack the thug #2 with my greatsword

or

2. If I am low in the init order and I notice one of my allies is getting flanked, I go after one of the flankers instead.



Or something like that.  If you want to post 2 actions, the second one should be contingent on something so I would know to use that one instead.

One of the questions that always seems to get asked is what will happen if you post an action that by the time your init position comes up the action is either silly, unwise, or just plain invalid.  In response to that, if I see that an action is really not wise or invalid I will go through the init order as far as I can and stop before I get to your position.  Then, I will give you a chance to repost an action that makes more sense or may be a little more wise.  Beleive me, I tend to be a DM that errs on the side of the party not the BBEG when in doubt.  So don't worry.  I do it this way not because I am looking to get the players in trouble, just because I want the combat rounds to go quickly to keep the battles exciting for all involved.

Also, I can post the Init order if people want.  But I tend to find that posting the Init order is not helpful because then people wait until their position to post and it drags out combat.  But if it really bugs people, I can post the Init order, just let me know your preference.  You'll figure out the Init order after the first round of every battle anyway...


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm going out of town for a wedding this afternoon, and I'll be gone 'til the other side of the weekend. I should have some internet access, but I'm not sure how much time I'll have. I'll do my best to keep up, but feel free to drag Byntrou along if need be to keep the story going.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2005)

Very good.  Thanks for letting me know.  Have fun at the wedding, and hopefully by the time you come back Daz will be back as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, it is done.  It may have been a cheesey way of writing Gav out of the story, but it fits.  And it leaves an opening for Gav to return should that possibility ever arise.  I hope that writing him out does not upset anyone ... but I tried to do it in a nice way.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry my last post didn't advance the plot very much there - but I know that Daz and jkason are due back in a day or two so I am figuring that we can kill a RL day or two at the table in conversation.  That'll give Daz a chance to get back in with Bahruul (hopefully I didn't screw him up too much!) before leaving the Rusty Anchor.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem for me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sorry my last post didn't advance the plot very much there - but I know that Daz and jkason are due back in a day or two so I am figuring that we can kill a RL day or two at the table in conversation.  That'll give Daz a chance to get back in with Bahruul (hopefully I didn't screw him up too much!) before leaving the Rusty Anchor.



All good my friend, happy with the results of his first real foray into combat


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome back, I trust that Bahruul is now safely back in your own hands where he will (admittedly) take a much more active role in the story progression!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 13, 2005)

I had a concussion yesterday and my doctor/er person says i may be more forgetfull than normal so I may forget to post in the next week or two sometimes


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2005)

Hopefully you are alright.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think I am


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> I had a concussion yesterday and my doctor/er person says i may be more forgetfull than normal so I may forget to post in the next week or two sometimes



Hope you're feeling better, concussion sucks!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

mg2001, by laid up I think jkason meant that with your concussion you said you might not be posting as often for a while.  Not Pwent, but you the player were laid up!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

Before the group heads out for this day's activities ... could everyone take a few minutes and make sure the weapons/armor that were purchased made it to your online character sheet.  It ... uh ... may be significant that I have the right data ...

Also, that would go for any items purchased with the newfound funds, too.  Thanks!  No immediate rush.  You know how PbP games take a while.  Just something to do if you are online and find you have a few minutes to burn.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

Well I suppose what we buy depends on if we want to use the gem or just the coins.

If we want to stick with just the coins I'd suggest the following for the entire party.

Backpack
Lantern, Hooded
Oil (x5)
Rations (10 days)
Waterskin (x5)
Whetstone

Which comes to 19 gp, 5 sp, 2 cp.

Edit: Carrying pretty much everything on one person, except the lantern when we need it, and of course the waterskins (everyone carries their own).


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

While we're on the subject of what to buy: Byntrou only knows two spells that require material components, and both of those are focus spells (component not expended with the spell). Gav supplied the focus for one, which just leaves the crystal he'd need for _Read Magic_. Given that, I figure Byn doesn't really need a full spell component pouch (though probably some kind of belt pouch). Would he be able to buy a crystal/prism somewhere separately, or is it spell pouch or nothing? 

jason


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

I scrapped _read magic_ from my list for just that reason (Nonlethal Force: my spells as listed when praying have changed both there and on my sheet--due to the fact I realised I didn't have the components for some of them). We probably won't need _read magic_ until later anyway, so I doubt you'll miss it too much for a single outing.

Just put your components in a pocket, you don't need a fancy belt pouch...what will Byntrou want next a bedroll, perhaps his very own backpack.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

I already gave you an emerald ... now you want a crystal?   

Yeah, that should be no problem.  Byntrou should be able to pick up a crystal in the marketplace.  I think that I have said before that this is a relatively high magic world - meaning there are places to buy spell components.  That isn't to say that magic items are "place an order and pick up later," though.  As far as a simple crystal goes ... that should be easily enough found.

And there is no need to have a spell pouch if none of the spell Byntrou is using need components other than the foci already accounted for.  I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

jkason - I was just parousing the E-mail you send a month or so back just to make sure I had the character sheets all correct and I think I may have found an error.  Of course, its been a month or so so you may well have caught it by now.  Since you sent me the sheet, I'll try and tell you where it is without giving away any secrets!  The feat you took at 1st level, I'm not sure you included its benefits as far as checks go.  Like I said, you may have caught it by now ... but just in case you didn't, I did.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah. You actually emailed me about it when I first sent the sheet. So it's fixed on my end, too. But thanks for checking. 

I'm debating putting the whole sheet up sometime in the near future. The biggest secret was out when Byntrou raged in combat, I'd say (actually, I thought it was out of the bag when he chose two martial weapons a sorcerer shouldn't be able to use, but no one seemed to notice). But since the character's still keeping the exact level of his sorcery skills close to the vest, I may hold off a bit. 

And, since I think we're keeping the emerald to avoid suspicion for stealing Dreeves' purse, I had the mischievous thought that I might be able to call a gem a kind of prism for purposes of the spell (though that'd be quite an expensive little focus  ). Having a much cheaper version, though, would be a better option, so I'll take that. heh.

jason


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually we just didn't care about your choice of weapons...plus who knows anything about Bous and their ability with weapons.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Im just buying armor and my helmet spike

I can't flurry in armor though right?
Do I get Unarmed Damage and Armor spikes in grapple or just one or the other?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

mg2001 - the book specifically states that flurry only works when unarmored.  So, you put armor on, no flurry.

Now, regarding the armor spikes - armor spikes deal damage when grappling.  So, to deal damage with armor spikes you must first make a successful grapple attempt and do regular damage.  The description specifically says armor spikes do "extra" piercing damage when grappling - meaning over and above what normally is done.  Therefore, it would be done in addition to any abilities/feats that allow damage to occur on a successful grapple/pin.  They are martial - and your barb levels grant you martial prof so that's not an issue.

You can try to use them as a regular attack - but in this case they count as a light weapon and would be in place of other attacks you would make.  If you have TWF or desire to make an off-hand attack with them that is allowable at the appropriate penalties.  Of course, should you make an offhand attack with something else, you cannot also make an offhand attack with the spikes.  Clear?

Basically, it is saying that if you grapple, the damage is in addition.  If you regular attack, the spikes are treated just like any other weapon.  You can do with them what you could with another weapon ... but you may not use them in conjunction with another weapon.  Additionally, down the road ... you may get them enhanced - but please remember that you would need to enhance the spikes for offense and seperately enhance the armor for defense.

And ... about the helmet spike.  This is what you posted in the other thread:



			
				mg2001 said:
			
		

> Can i use a helmet spike:
> simple weapon
> 1d8 damage x3 crit only usable while charging




I've thought about it and I was going to impose a penalty because you can't watch your opponent as you charge.  But it is a simple weapon and restricted already by the fact that it can only be used as a charge.  The 1d8 crit:x3 is akin to two-handed simple weapon damage and that is acceptable since it is only usable on a charge.  Assuming all this is acceptable, then you can order yourself up a helmet spike.

Unleashed - I forgot to say this earlier - the spell swaps are perfectly fine.  And your assumption about _Read Magic_ is sound ... although just to spite you now I'm going to add a scroll into the treasure that _Read Magic_ would help to read!     JK, of course.

jkason - Up to you if you want to post it or when you want to post it.  If you decide not to post it, just E-mail me periodic updates anytime something big happens (like a new weapon, or you level-up).  You don't need to worry about updating things like mundane items as I'll catch those the next time you level.

D20 - I've really got nothing to add here, but I didn't want you to feel left out since you weren't going to get a pesonal note!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Thibbledorf Pwent
[sblock]Human Monk 2/Barbarian 1

XP: 9720 

Age: 53
Gender: Male
Height: 4'4''
Weight: 231
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Bald, Beard, Waist Length, Dark Brown
Skin: Dirty

STR: 16 [+3] (10 points) 
DEX: 14 [+2] (6 points ) 
CON: 16 [+3] (10 points) 
INT: 10 [+0] (2 points ) 
WIS: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
CHA: 8 [-1] (0 points)

Hit Dice: 2d8 + 1d12
HP: 33
Armor Class: 13 (10 base + 2 Dex +5 Armor)
Initiative: +1
BAB: +2
- Melee: +5
- Ranged: +4

Speed: 30’

FORT: +8 (5 Base + 3 Con)
REFL: +5 (3 Base + 2 Dex)
WILL: +4 (3 Base + 1 Wis)

Abilities: 
- 3 Bonus Feats
- 6 skill points
- Count as armed when unarmed (1d6)
- Flurry of blows
- Rage 1/day
- Fast movement

Feats:
1st Level
- Earth's Embrace
1st Level (human)
- Flying Kick
1st Level(monk)
- Improved Grapple
2nd Level(monk)
- Combat Reflexes
3rd Level
- Power Attack

Skills: 
Spot +7 (6 ranks, +1 Wis)
Jump +11 (6 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Synergy)
Listen +7 (6 ranks +1 Wis)
Climb +9 (6 ranks, +3 Str)
Survival +2 (1 rank +1 Wis)
Tumble +8 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy)


Languages:
- Common
- Dwarven


Equipment:
Melee weapons
-Unarmed Strike +5 (1d6+3, *2)
-Armor spikes +5 (1d4+2, *2)
-Helmet Spike +5 (1d8+4, *3)

Ranged weapons
-

Mundane equipment
-Peasants Outfit (1sp, 2lbs)

Weight carried:0lbs
[/sblock]
I counted the helmet spike as a 2handed weapon for damage is that alright?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

Congrats on 1,000 posts D20Dazza, Bront marked my 2K for me the other day in the OOC thread for Hanables Hunters.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like Hurricane Wilma's going to hit south of me, but who knows how these things will turn until they do, and given how big it is, we'll probably be having fun with nasty weather either way. In any case, if Byntrou suddenly goes quiet, you'll know there was a power / internet problem. Feel free to NPC him if it slows things down too much.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'll try to give you a day - like I give everyone else.  But I'll keep Byntrou safe if suddenly you lose power and can't get on.  If you guys get damaged ... obviously your priorities should lay elsewhere.

If you do get a loss of power/internet, we'll be here to welcome you back!

...

Also, sorry for not posting till late today.  Sundays are often busy for me - and this one was particularly busy.  I had duties until 7pm tonight.  Then, it was come home, dinner with my wife, clean the dogs' ears (~snicker~), and then online once all the other duties were done.  And, I knew this was going to be a decent post so I didn't want to rush it at all.

I hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2005)

jkason - I hope you have been able to avoid the trouble of the hurricane.  Good to see you online at least.  Unfortunately it seems as though the server that Enworld uses was not so fortuante yesterday...


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the well-wishing. I made it through pretty much unscathed. A lot of rain and wind, but no power outage or damage in my immediate area, in any case. And it moved through fast, too, so the second half of the day was bizarrely gorgeous in the wake of it. As you note, the board's server seemed to have a much harder day than I did in the final analysis. 

jason


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> D20 - I've really got nothing to add here, but I didn't want you to feel left out since you weren't going to get a pesonal note!




Aww shucks, thanks for thinking of me. ;0 Maybe Thib should just get some spiked wrist bands and shoulder pads. Something that doesn't give any armour bonus so that he can still flurry while still dishingout the bonus spike damage on a grapple?



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Congrats on 1,000 posts D20Dazza, Bront marked my 2K for me the other day in the OOC thread for Hanables Hunters.




Thanks man, now for the next milestone - the 2,000 club!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ooh can I? pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

I see what I can do, mg2001.  There should be some way to do that.  After all, if they can make bracers effect AC ... there should be a way to have a weapon to do damage only on a grapple that doesn't effect the ability to flurry.  I'll welocome suggestions if anyone knows of such an item out there and considers it balanced for game use.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay, sensing that the party is reparing to move on out and follow the directions to the cave ...

I am assuming ... since nobody objected ... that the party followed unleashed's advice to pick up the appropriate items?

If this is correct, then all I need to know is that nobody else has anything left they want to do and I'll cut scene to the trip to find the cave.  If someone does, that's fine too.  I'm not trying to push the game along ... but I don't see any reason to stall here either unless someone has something they want done.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

Obviously since I suggested it, it works for me.  

I'm also ready to move on to the cave.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Didn't they do the shopping on the way to the church?? 

I'm happy with the purchases and ready to go.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2005)

Works for me. I just need to know if Bahruul took Byn's extra bow or not? If not, anyone's welcome to it; I don't really see a need for the character to carry both bows, after all. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Didn't they do the shopping on the way to the church??
> 
> I'm happy with the purchases and ready to go.




Yeah, it was assumed they did - but I wasn't sure the discussion ever got closed.  But if they did the shopping then in-game its already done (no need to RP it).  And jkason, you can assume the crystal was part of the shopping as well.  Once I know everyone is ready to move on - I'll try to remember to have Destiny give Byntrou the crystal.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Bahruul will take the bow with much thanks, what was it a longy?? Any arrows?

Chees

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Gee I want to hit that door just once more but I better delay posting until everyone else prepares an action 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 30, 2005)

I did it for you.. nonlethal plz wait untill others post to take my action


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, everyone's posted.  I had a post up, but I took it back on acount of jkason's post.  I wasn't happy with what I had posted in its entirety .. so if you are seeing the weird DM post in the game thread, hold on a sec.  The post will be back.

Here's how I am adjudicating the situation.  Bahruul clearly wants another hack at the door.  Keryth is focused on waiting for the hackers to go through.  Pwent wants to go through.  Byntrou is talking to Destiny.  3 out of the 4 are focused on the door....

Unfortunately, jkason, Destiny's little trick does only work with a range of touch, so she's gonna have to turn Byntrou down.  That will set priority to the actions of the other three ... who are focused on going into the room.

I know I don't really have to explain this, but I just wanted everyone to see my reasoning in case anyone felt railroaded into entering the room.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds right and it's not like everyone has to agree. Sometimes certain characters tend to take matter into their own hands and force the party into an action. Like the barbarian who keeps bashing open doors while the rest of the party stands there talking about that they're going to do next...it can be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Like the barbarian who keeps bashing open doors while the rest of the party stands there talking about that they're going to do next...it can be a lot of fun actually.




Well, I am sure Patrick, Garth, and Mirth are enjoying themselves!

Besides ... someone had to be the first one through and soak up the damage done by the multiple readied attackers ...

Edit:  Oh, and if anyone is wondering, we are stopped for a player's trun in the init order.  I know it seems weird to have two of the three opponents with completely readied attacks and not all three ... but the third was doing something else with his time before the party came in ...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, I am sure Patrick, Garth, and Mirth are enjoying themselves!
> 
> Besides ... someone had to be the first one through and soak up the damage done by the multiple readied attackers ...




Hopefully their enjoyment will soon end!   

Well all I can tell you it wan't going to be Keryth through the door first , at least not until he becomes the tank I know he can be.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well all I can tell you it wan't going to be Keryth through the door first ,




Spoken like a man playing a priestly figure.  After all, WIS is the prime Stat for those types of classes ...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Spoken like a man playing a priestly figure.  After all, WIS is the prime Stat for those types of classes ...




Well someone has to be around to patch everyone up. Now where is my roll of duct tape...


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, jkason, Destiny's little trick does only work with a range of touch, so she's gonna have to turn Byntrou down.  That will set priority to the actions of the other three ... who are focused on going into the room.
> 
> I know I don't really have to explain this, but I just wanted everyone to see my reasoning in case anyone felt railroaded into entering the room.




No problem. I didn't expect we'd get through the door as quickly as we did. And unleashed is right: the characters are individuals, and they're bound to take different tacks on a situation which might wind up countering other intentions. It's all good fun far as I'm concerned.

Besides, between range spells and the mundane bow, who says Byntrou's going anywhere near that room until it's clear? 

jason


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, yes Garth is the target of the _spiritual weapon_.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

Daz, Pwent is a human.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2005)

Indeed, Pwent is human ...   

And Unleashed, OOCly speaking in terms of init, all the baddies have had their strikes.  So Pwent's condition will not change before Keryth has a chance to act.  Terefore, I will be using the contigent action as stated in your OOC Sblock in the thread.  Thanks for putting that in there.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

Sure, no problem. Well you never know when someone else will pop out and wreck your plans...I mean who knows how soon reinforcements might arrive. 

Of course Keryth will only move to the doorway if necessary to heal Pwent, as it looks like he may move back beforehand.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 1, 2005)

Unleashed - You'll notice I didn't move Keryth in the battlefield map.  That isn't because he couldn't, the cure spell is only a standard action.  He still has a move action coming to him.  So he can move up to his movement ... however I wasn't sure if you wanted him in the doorway knowing that Pwent was able to make it back.  Essentially, feel free to pick a location within Keryth's movement ability and he can be put there after healing Pwent.

Jkason - While I like your explanation and it makes sense to me, what you are suggestion essentially is akin to what the Flare spell already does.  Allowing Dancing Lights to have that benefit would render Flare useless.  So while I like your rationale, I must decline to allow it.  Perhaps you should write WotC and suggest that they combine the spells for future use - makes very logical sense to me!

Also,

NOTE TO ALL PLAYERS:

Unfortunately, I will have to be away from my computer from Tues till Thurs night (EST).  Trust me, I'm not happy about it.  Have ot go to some "new people on the job" conference.  Woo-friggin-hoo, right?    Anyway, while I am away suffering ... please feel free to use the OOC thread to plan strategy if you would like.  But unfortunately once Tues hits I won't be back until Thurs night.  But I will be back then!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'm quite happy where Keryth is right now (it's where I expected him to be when Pwent moved back before the cure spell).


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Jkason - While I like your explanation and it makes sense to me, what you are suggestion essentially is akin to what the Flare spell already does.  Allowing Dancing Lights to have that benefit would render Flare useless.  So while I like your rationale, I must decline to allow it.  Perhaps you should write WotC and suggest that they combine the spells for future use - makes very logical sense to me!




Not a problem. I figured I might be unbalancing things. Posted an alt action instead.



> Unfortunately, I will have to be away from my computer from Tues till Thurs night (EST).  Trust me, I'm not happy about it.  Have ot go to some "new people on the job" conference.  Woo-friggin-hoo, right?    Anyway, while I am away suffering ... please feel free to use the OOC thread to plan strategy if you would like.  But unfortunately once Tues hits I won't be back until Thurs night.  But I will be back then!




Good luck! We'll be here when you get back.

jason


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Daz, Pwent is a human.



Damn! That's the second time I've done that, I've obviously read to many Realms novels  In fact, as an experiment I might roll my next PC up as a human and call him Drizzt and see how long it takes people to forget he's a human. Apologies, again. 

Oh, and as for tactics - crush, kill, maim, destroy - sounds good to me!

Cheers

Daz


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bahruul will take the bow with much thanks, what was it a longy?? Any arrows?
> 
> Chees
> 
> Daz




Sorry. I totally forgot to respond to this. Yeah, it's a standard longbow. Endoo only gave Byntrou 12 arrows and one quiver, however. Assuming we don't get chopped to bits by some other surprise, though, I'm sure Bahruul could probably repurpose the crossbow guy's bolt case into a quiver and Byn can split the arrows he has.

jason


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

Well Keryth wouldn't mind using the crossbow, assuming we survive and there are any bolts left.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

That's cool, worst comes to worst Bahruul can smite people with the bow. He's keener on the experiences garnered from being up close and personal anyway, enjoys the meaty thwack and the spray of blood


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, I am back and currently working on this game. Thanks for your patience, and anyone who happens to be around ... I'll have the results of the next round of combat up as soon as I can type them.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Whew.  Two combats down.  Everyone is still alive.

I'll take this time and update everyone on XP.  I hand out combat XP equally to all involved - not based on who actually deals the killing blow.  So, it shouldn't surprise anyone that currently the XP totals are all the same.  Everyone is currently at 3720 XP.  I'll update you all periodically as I think about it.

Also, at the end of "quests," I'll also hand out ad hoc XP award based on RP awards.  Those will be different for each player.  But combat award will be split evenly among all involved in the combat.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2005)

Unleashed, since you seem pretty persistant on checking the injuries, I'll just give them here so you can decide what you want to do if anything.

[Sblock]Keryth would be able to see:
Bahruul is very minorly wounded (37/39)
Pwent is minorly wounded (27/32)
All other party members are unscathed[/Sblock]

That should help some.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks. That looks okay, so no more healing for the time being. I'll just add something to my last post to reflect that.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

My hp is 34/39 untill my rage ends and then its 28/33


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry, mg2001 - I had temporarily forgotten your rage.  Which, by the way, should be ending as we speak - its probably been enough time since you raged.  Actually, more than enough time considering that you were raged for a couple of rounds before combat ended.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2005)

Do y'all want to set a marching order or just move ahead ... assuming Pwent goes first, of course?  Destiny has no problem being last - 'cept that means the one with the lantern is in the back....


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I'd suggest the following, with Destiny in the middle mainly to give the party more light up front.

Pwent
Bahruul
Destiny
Byntrou
Keryth

Keryth at the back, just in case someone comes upon us from behind as he's a little better protected by all appearances than Byntrou or Destiny.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with Unleashed. Let's kick some goblin booty.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

By the way - with Keryth being as large as he is, He (or Bahruul for that matter) could switch positions at any time just by merely having Destiny walk between their legs.  If this were a combat maneuver, Destiny would have to use either a move action or a full round action depending on the circumstances.  But in RP settings this can be assumed to happen almost at will.

This does not apply for any of the other characters - especially as the corridor narrows.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'd suggest the following, with Destiny in the middle mainly to give the party more light up front.
> 
> Pwent
> Bahruul
> ...




Oops. I completely missed the last couple posts in this thread somehow, or I would have just gone along with your proposed order. Didn't mean to step on toes. 

jason


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Oops. I completely missed the last couple posts in this thread somehow, or I would have just gone along with your proposed order. Didn't mean to step on toes.
> 
> jason




No problem. Quite frankly I didn't know if you would want to go at the back, so I put my character there instead.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm, how did I guess something wasn't right with that door...  

Now we've got to find some way to get Bahruul out of that pit, and we have no rope. :\


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2005)

... uh ... yeah.  That's ah ... the worst of your troubles.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Probably not the worst, but the one that will be most difficult to solve...at least the scorpion has nowhere to go if it gets out (at least until someone turns off the mechanism and closes the pit--which will of course leave the bulk of our fighting forces IN the pit).  

At least Bahruul could probably catch Pwent if he falls/drops.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> You made me do geometry research. Math is my enemy. There shall be a reckoning, oh yes.




And quite masterfully done, too!  Before I took up my current occupation, I used to be a math teacher.  You make me proud!  Reckon away ... I will live happily knowing that people can still do math out there!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> You made me do geometry research. Math is my enemy. There shall be a reckoning, oh yes.






			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> And quite masterfully done, too! Before I took up my current occupation, I used to be a math teacher. You make me proud! Reckon away ... I will live happily knowing that people can still do math out there!




Sorry about that, I had it all worked out in my head when I suggested it (math is my friend). Guess it wasn't doing you much good in there though.  



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Unleashed: The wood solution would at least help for the first 10-15 feet of the climb.




Maths teacher huh, well I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you originally calculated only two boards.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Maths teacher huh, well I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you originally calculated only two boards.




Actually, I only calculated one board.  Take the vertical leg of the right triangle formed and add Bahruul's height to it and you get a value in the range I suggested.  As the DM, I certainly was not going to be giving away any strategy except the most obvious!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Actually, I only calculated one board.  Take the vertical leg of the right triangle formed and add Bahruul's height to it and you get a value in the range I suggested.  As the DM, I certainly was not going to be giving away any strategy except the most obvious!




Considering I'd already proposed this, before the reply above that's a poor excuse for not calculating it out as jkason did...shame on you.  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> If there are any wider than the pit you could probably make some sort of makeshift ladder that zig-zags up the wall closest to us. By resting one end against the corner of the floor and the other against the opposite wall and reversing it at each additional step, placing the low end on the previous high end...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, well, I didn't want to deprive jkason of having a crack at the pythagorean theorum!

Anyway ... back to the game.  Daz, is Bahruul trying to scramble up out of the pit using the wood or not?  I couldn't really tell from your post.



EDIT: 

By the way, since I am now running three games for this homebrew world, with Bront's suggestion I created a seperate thread for all the world info.  Here is the link:

World Info

I also have the link in the first post of this OOC thread if you ever need the link down the road.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a minor DM _"oops"_ to report.  As I was setting up my third homebrew game on Enworld, a prospective player realized that on the "gem list" there were two notations for emerald - one at 1,000 and one at 5,000.  Obviously, that could get confusing.  So, the 1,000gp standardized gem has been changed from emerald to fire opal.

Of course, that impacts the game because all of a sudden Destiny is no longer carrying a 1,000gp emerald, she is now carrying a 1,000 gp fire opal.  So it doesn't hurt the party none - just wanted to update that change in the game so everyone was aware of it.

Sorry for the confusion, I guess I should've quadruple checked the list ....


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

I saw that when I originally looked at the list, but just thought there must be a small and a large emerald.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

Naw, no big or small emerald.  Just a half-baked DM. 

Oh, and just in case anyone is curious ... if a gem of a greater/lesser value is needed as a spell component, they can be purchased at a different value.  I don't want to be forcing people into certain routes for spell selection, just making carrying money easier, that's all.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Quick question about the currency gems, are they marked or cut in a specific way to denote they are of a set value.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

Because it is a matter of convenience for online gaming, you will always know which gems are monetary gems.  In fact, this may sound cheesey but you may always assume that unless your character goes out of the way to purchase a non-standard gem that the gems found are standardized in their cut.

Like I said, you can get a gem of any value - but unless you want a specific valued gem (for something like a spell component or what have you) they will be assumed to be standardized.  If it helps in an IC kind of way, you can assume they are cut uniquely so as to resemble currency coins.

On a side note, there is a _really_ rough map of the kingdom of Barghost in the Enigmatica thread mentioned a few posts ago.  It really isn't much to look at, but it might help you envision the homebrew world a little bit.  If anyone else has tools to make a better map and is interested in doing so, you may feel free - or at least offer suggestions.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> On a side note, there is a _really_ rough map of the kingdom of Barghost in the Enigmatica thread mentioned a few posts ago.  It really isn't much to look at, but it might help you envision the homebrew world a little bit.  If anyone else has tools to make a better map and is interested in doing so, you may feel free - or at least offer suggestions.




Damn, I missed your new game because I didn't check the TtT forum for one day.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

Yep.  What can I say.  I move pretty quickly.  Of course, I'll take it as a compliment that people want to join my games.   

But in all seriousness, two things could happen here:

1.  If you want to DM a game you could start up that wilderness themed game that had some interest.  I'd be a player if allowed and you felt like DMing.

-OR-

2.  Typically I have found that 1 or 2 players who commit to spots don't make it through the character gen process.  I could consider you a 1st alternate if you would like.  The party is already 7 strong, which is significant.  But if I loose one or two I could bring in another.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

That's the third game people have suggested I run.   Currently I'm not looking to DM a game, especially not one I haven't started the concept for myself. I'll be sure to drop by and offer you a spot though if I do start a game of my own.  

As for an alternate position well I was more lamenting that I missed a new game being posted, since there have been so few recently, rather than fishing for a spot. Thanks for the offer though, but right now I think I have enough.

Of course after I've posted this, several of the game I'm playing in will surely go down in flames leaving me with plenty of time.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 15, 2005)

mg2001 - when you say kicking at the wall, you mean in the room that Destiny put the light into, right?  Because as of now the party is still out in the hall trying to figure out which room to go into.  And it could be taken that Pwent is kicking the wall of the hallway, too.  But basically the way I read it, it sounds like without saying a word Pwent is going into the room that has no natural light and kicking a wall.

Note - it seems as if my paragraph above could be taken in a snyde tone.  I am note meaning that at all.  I just want to make sure I understand your latest IC post clearly.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 15, 2005)

I understand, I was rushed when I posted, I meant the wall in the hallway where there is supposedly a secret door.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

MG, the only place we've spoken about the possibility of a secret door was in the room behind the door Pwent was hanging from.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh I thought you were talking about other doors into the room with the scorpion...

Oh well Pwent can kick the wall in the hallway out of boredom then.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

Well you never know, you may actually be searching the right place for one.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe ... or not.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think there are any here at all, but I hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's the third game people have suggested I run.  Currently I'm not looking to DM a game, especially not one I haven't started the concept for myself. I'll be sure to drop by and offer you a spot though if I do start a game of my own.
> 
> As for an alternate position well I was more lamenting that I missed a new game being posted, since there have been so few recently, rather than fishing for a spot. Thanks for the offer though, but right now I think I have enough.
> 
> Of course after I've posted this, several of the game I'm playing in will surely go down in flames leaving me with plenty of time.




Yep, I called it...all of the games I'm playing in have slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 16, 2005)

I've noticed that too.  Posting in the games seems to have slowed.  Thankfully, the players in my games are keeping up better than the games in which I am a player.  Cheers for you all, and let me say that your posting efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine too, wait... unleashed is in almost all of my games...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Mine too, wait... unleashed is in almost all of my games...




Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the position adjustment, unleashed.  I edited the previous map to show it correctly.

jkason, Byntrou will move forward on his turn since he was stated out of the room for the last round.  But, its only a 5 foot step so its no big deal.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

I too have found that a lot of the games I'm playing in have ground to a halt or slowed appreciably and the DM isn't doing anything to reinvigorate or move things along so thank you NF for keeping up with the posts and keeping us keen.

Love your work

Cheers

Daz


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Just noticed this in the Rogues Gallery.

Braachus is clearly either human of Drakontos.

Perhaps...

Braachus is clearly either human *or* Drakontos.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2005)

Dang man ... you're not only quick .. but you're good, too!  (I'll correct that shortly.)

I was just getting around to posting that I had updated the RG thread with NPC stuff.  But you already saw it!  The RG is updated so that if you forget a name or something like that you can find it easier than rifling through the IC thread.

Additionally, for anyone who is interested in the homebrew info on this thread and has not yet checked it out ... the Enigmatica Homebrew thread contains some useful information on assorted topics.  Not that it is all relevant to every character, but on the first post I link to each post so that you can decide what is worth reading and what you can skip over.  That thread is for all three of my Hombrew games to read if the players want, so feel free to make use of the information I put there.  If you need the link, just find my first post on this page and look in my sig.

EDIT: There is some deity information that Keryth might find interesting at least ...  maybe not, though.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2005)

By the way, I'm giving mg2001 till Fri afternoon (by my time ... GMT -5) or else I will have him attack NPCed.  I have a feeling that's what mg2001 would do anyway, so I don't think it would be a big deal.  But that will have given him the customary 48 hours before being NPCed for a round.  Not that I am uspet - because RL happens sometimes.  I just want everyone to know why the game didn't get very far today.  Sorry!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't say whether there are any other errors, but that just jumped out at me.

Well I saw it because I subscribe to every thread for a game I'm in and periodically refresh that page.  

Subscribed to and read already.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2005)

Pwent was NPCed, I doubt mg2001 will mind considering....

The game has been continued with an interesting (at least I hope so) post on the DM's behalf!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks, RL got me with an english project.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2005)

Feel free to chastise me for sneaking a peek at an sblock marked for someone else, but I noticed your HP for Byntrou and mine don't match. I have him at 24/26. Did you perhaps add the mage armor's +4 to HP instead of AC? Or is that leftover from the HP bump when he raged yesterday?

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2005)

No forgiveness need.  The Sblock was really more because it is a "metagaming" convention.  Keryth wouldn't see Byntrou in numerical terms ... but it conveys it the easiest.  So I  put it in an Sblock.

As for Byntou's HP ... maybe I made a mistake.

Goes and checks ... 

Nope, I do actually have the numbers I presented.  The problem may be in my data keeping system.  See, I have an Excel Sheet for every base class.  Each sheet is programmed to generate any level character of said class as long as I type in the abilities and the level I desire.  It generates HP, BAB, svaes, attack, AC(flatfooted, touch), etc.  I then have to go back and add things in based on where a player puts skill ranks and feat choices ... but the sheet does all the rest.

But ... The problem may be in how the sheet computes Hit Points.  I have it already set up to take the class level, multiply by the base hit points for that class, and then multiply by .75.  I also have it give maximum Hit Poits for the first character level, though.  Since you have two classes, I have it do it for both classes.  Essentially, to follow the formula according to the levels on your character sheet you would get: 12 + 9 + 3 = 24 + 6 (CON bonus) = 30.  That's where I came up with your number.

The problem may be that I forgot to change your hitpoints manually.  See, at the beginning of the game I gave you all the option of rolling for your hitpoints or taking 3/4 of the hit die each time; but when you chose a method you had to stick with it the whole game and not go back and forth.  If you actually rolled your hit points rather than take the formula approach, then I forgot to correct that on the character sheet I have for you on my computer.  And that is easily enough corrected.  I just need to make sure that is where my error is before I change it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry, jkason.  I forgot to include in my last post that the thief was actually dead.  That was an oversight on my behalf.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sorry, jkason.  I forgot to include in my last post that the thief was actually dead.  That was an oversight on my behalf.




No problem. Since I / Byntrou had assumed death before, I figured Byntrou would be inclined to check. It's character building, and it keeps us on our toes. 

jason


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey NL,

Just wanted to say thanks for the effort you're putting in, the NPC information is greatly appreciated and the work you've done on your world equally so. We appreciate it dude.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey NL,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the effort you're putting in, the NPC information is greatly appreciated and the work you've done on your world equally so. We appreciate it dude.
> 
> ...




Thanks.  If there is anything else I can put up to help explain the world better ... just ask.  Most of what is up there has come out of people asking about various things.



jkason, where do we stand on Byntrou's hitpoints?  Did you roll them out and we'll go with your total or did I make a mistake somewhere?  Just curious.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2005)

Same order as when we came down the hallway before sounds good. So that was Bahruul, Pwent, Destiny, Keryth, Byntrou. Any objections?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pwent will be MIA untill saturday, because of holidays.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Pwent will be MIA untill saturday, because of holidays.




Oh ... that's a shame.  But thanks for tip.  I'll be NPCing him until you return then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Same order as when we came down the hallway before sounds good. So that was Bahruul, Pwent, Destiny, Keryth, Byntrou. Any objections?



None from I.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2005)

Okay, so ... before going ahead with the game I am assuming Byntrou's suggestion is approved by all.  That means the door will need to be opened and Byntrou's spell will need ot be cast.  Additionally, I'll roll Init and see who goes first from there.  Is it safe to assume that I may hold everyone's place in the Init order until after Byntrou acts?  Depending on where Byntrou ends up, though, that may leave Bahruul on the receiving end of a blow should Bahruul follow both Byntrou and the scorpion in the Init order.

Also ... On a side note to all:

Over the course of the evening (now that I have had my fill of Football and the PbP games are understandably slow) ... I will be placing at least two new additions to the World Info thread on active organizations in the land.  Again, these posts are not necessary reading, but if you have a speare moment and you care to read them, they are there.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

Well I personally don't think Byntrou's spell will be of much use, but Keryth doesn't see a problem with it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, it is an animal intelligence ....

Oh, and I only got one post done.  The other post will be a little more interesting (I think) but will have to wait for tomorrow)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

Sure, but we must take into account tremorsense.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sure, but we *must* take into account tremorsense.




(Emphasis mine)

Must is such a harsh word.  Like ... never.  Or always.  Or ... can't!

But you're right.  But from the Dm's perspective ... a spent spell is a spent spell, right?  And ... it is a 0-level one at that, if I remember his plan correctly....


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

Talk about picky. I was just pointing out why I didn't think it would work...Keryth of course has no idea of the tremorsense.  

Of course even if we *must* consider tremorsense, it will have no influence if the humanoid seems to be flying. Then the scorpion wouldn't expect to feel it coming.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 26, 2005)

BTW, I thank you all for your patience as we pass through te Thanksgiving holiday (for those of us in the US, at least).  I hope the game can return to its regular speed over the weekend - or monday at te latest.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay, so ... before going ahead with the game I am assuming Byntrou's suggestion is approved by all.  That means the door will need to be opened and Byntrou's spell will need ot be cast.  Additionally, I'll roll Init and see who goes first from there.  Is it safe to assume that I may hold everyone's place in the Init order until after Byntrou acts?  Depending on where Byntrou ends up, though, that may leave Bahruul on the receiving end of a blow should Bahruul follow both Byntrou and the scorpion in the Init order.




Well, I was actually thinking, since the spell lasts for a full minute, Byn can cast it before the door's open, then nod his readiness and hold his action to send the figure in until the door opens. It should effectively reset his initiative to just behind / the same point as whoever's opening the door (Bahruul?). Am I figuring that right?

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2005)

That logic makes sense to me.  If Bahruul opens the door, that would count as his action unless he also wanted to move into the room.  Byntrou could send in the spell as part of his action after Bahruul.  Keryth and Pwent could even hold their actions until after whatever lies beyond the door decides to attack the lights or not ... that all is legit if that's how you want to do it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like a plan - whether it's a sound plan or not is yet to be seen


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2005)

Fine by me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay ... I'm feeling like this game needs a quick boost of DM initiative to get us back and rolling after the holidays and the alg time.  So, I'll be going ahead with the post with Bahruul opening the door, Byntrou sending in his spell, and everyone else waiting to see what the creature does.  In other words ...

Nothing like a little combat to get the spirit of posting back in everyone!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

Jkason, I wasn't quite sure what to do with Byntrou's action, so for right now I considered the arrow drawn but the action held.  If Byntrou wanted to wait until after Keryth moved, he could get to beside Destiny.  Unfortunately, that would mean firing into a melee for right now - and firing through Pwent who is standing in the doorway.  I'd not give a circumstance penalty for Pwent as Byntrou would already be at -4 for having to fire into the melee.  It's up to you, though.  If you want Byntrou to fire, I'll edit this post and put him in the proper order.  If you just want him to fire once the path is a little more clear, that's cool too.  I just didn't want you to feel left out, but I didn't want to assume he would fire considering how bottled up the battlefield has gotten.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2005)

I intended to hold the shot until the path was clear, anyway, so that's fine. Getting that bow back isn't really helping much in the cramped quarters, is it? 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, if Bahruul moves and Pwent moves into the room, you'll be able to use that bow.   You can fire into the room from the space beside Destiny.  Or for that matter, Destiny can move!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 2, 2005)

My internets messed up so I may miss a round or two of combat... hopefully at most


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2005)

Daz - I hope I NPCed Bahruul alright.  Standard rule: 48 hours after your init comes up if you haven't posted I NPC the action.  I don't think I violated Bahruul's character by having him attack.

jkason - I paused at Byntrou's spot in the Init order because I wasn't sure if that was enough space for yntrou to try and make the shot.  Its up to you, just let me know if you want to fire an arrow or not.  Your call.

Unleashed - once I find out jkason's wishes I'll update the game thread and have Keryth act. 

mg2001 - Once I find out jkason's wishes, Pwent's action for Round 3 is the only other one I need until we are go on to round 4.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2005)

mg2001 - The place that you have Pwent moving to is the place that Keryth will move.  Since he has init, he'll be there before Pwent. If Pwent is wanting to take advantage of a flanking bonus - he can always try to tumble past Bahruul to be beside him.  That tumble DC would be 25.  EDIT:  Nevermind.  You failed your tumble check for either option, so you stayed right where youwere and successfully managed to attack.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 7, 2005)

NLF - it was exactly what I was planning - apologies for the delay in posting, it was a BIG weekend

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

That's alright.  Today was a big day for me, too - hence why I wasn't on much.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

It appears that mg2001 has gone AWOL for a little bit, so he was NPCed.  It's alright, though, because Bahruul finished up the combat so we are in RP time instead of combat time for a little bit.  It's a shame, though, if mg2001 doesn't come back pretty quickly.  I'd hate to have to NPC his "discovery."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

I am declaring mg2001 MIA until he reappears - so he will be NPCed until such a time so as to not slow the game down.  Assuming mg2001 returns, Pwent will no longer be considered NPCed.

Of course, Murphy's Law will dictate that mg2001 will return about 1 hour after I post this!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I am declaring mg2001 MIA until he reappears - so he will be NPCed until such a time so as to not slow the game down.  Assuming mg2001 returns, Pwent will no longer be considered NPCed.
> 
> Of course, Murphy's Law will dictate that mg2001 will return about 1 hour after I post this!




Apparently Murphy Law isn't around today either.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL.  You know I negated Murphy's Law by talking about it.  So it didn't happen simply because it wanted to prove me wrong about proving it wrong...

And if you can follow that logic....


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

That's what it wants you to believe, as it knows you think it didn't happen because you mentioned it...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

Jkason - first of all - I am so glad I finished drinking my beverage before I read your latest post about everyone having to stand there because if I hadn't I'd have sprayed my monitor.  Very funny stuff!

Second - nobody has noticed anything odd happening in the room except the clicking.

I will give a hint.  The clicking is significant.  (I've assumed you all figured that out since the other room was a dead end besides the scorpion pet.)  But ... there is obviously more to it than the clicking.  (I've assumed you've also figured that out, too.)  As for more of a hint than that - I'll let you all struggle for a bit.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey if Destiny is sick of the click, she can reveal the way onwards with her mystical powers (only kidding)...you on the other hand will just have to suffer.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

mg2001 said:
			
		

> My Internet has died and I can't post unless im not at home so I will need to be NPC'd indefinately or written out.




Darn.  I'm sorry to see you go, mg2001.  And to think you just got that armor back!

Sorry.  At least you stuck it out long wenough to get the armor.  With your permission, I'll have Endoo send Pwent on a quest - kinda mercenary like.  THat way he'll be written out, but at such a time as you could possibly come back that would allow the character's return as a possibility.  Is that fair?

Now - without seeming grim ... Daz, Unleashed, Jkason:  If I write Pwent out (NPCing him until they get back to town and then writing him out) do you want me to recruit for another of just go on with Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth, and Destiny?  I'll totally let you all make the decision - I can go either way.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm happy to continue with who we've got, especially considering the chance the others can be written back in at a later date should their circumstances change.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 10, 2005)

Darned murphy its all his fault, But the connection is being worked on so hopefully it will work again soon


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Darn.  I'm sorry to see you go, mg2001.  And to think you just got that armor back!
> 
> Sorry.  At least you stuck it out long wenough to get the armor.  With your permission, I'll have Endoo send Pwent on a quest - kinda mercenary like.  THat way he'll be written out, but at such a time as you could possibly come back that would allow the character's return as a possibility.  Is that fair?
> 
> Now - without seeming grim ... Daz, Unleashed, Jkason:  If I write Pwent out (NPCing him until they get back to town and then writing him out) do you want me to recruit for another of just go on with Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth, and Destiny?  I'll totally let you all make the decision - I can go either way.




I'm good sticking with who we have for now, maybe re-assessing when / if we survive the current mission? If nothing else, this adventure is teaching us we might want to recruit / befriend a rogue at some point in the future. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay then, that makes two.  Should Daz also agree, then its settled.  Even though - I'll let recruitment _ALWAYS_ be in the party's hands - not mine.  After all, if the characters want to recruit people, they are the ones who are going to have to go into the tavern (or wherever) and find a likely cantidate.  If the players want to recruit someone, it can be an in-game RP opportunity.



Also - regarding this room.  I'm not giving any answers.    However, I do try and be a productive DM instead of an antagonistic DM.  So, I'll get people thinking.  Perhaps it would help to list everything known about the room?

I'll start: (And take the obvious one and then not say any more)
1.  There is a circle in the center that lowers when pressure is applied.  There is an associated click that has no apparent function.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Also - regarding this room.  I'm not giving any answers.    However, I do try and be a productive DM instead of an antagonistic DM.  So, I'll get people thinking.  Perhaps it would help to list everything known about the room?
> 
> I'll start:
> 1.  There is a circle in the center that lowers when pressure is applied.  There is an associated click that has no apparent function.




Not really all that helpful to me as I have all the info at hand, but I'll list it for others.

2. The middle of the right wall, the left wall, and the wall opposite the door there is a small hole. The holes look to be uniform in size and roughly an inch in diameter. The holes goes about 2 1/2 inches into the wall. Beyond that the holes stops. The hole does not get any more wide or narrow.

3. The room is 40 foot square with no furniture. The niches are in fact roughly 5 1/2 feet tall. For the most part, the niches look as though they have been looted and the statues are removed.

------------------------

I'm definitely not out of ideas yet...I've just started with the simplest possible solutions.   Here are my current thoughts though...

The circle likely just disarms the trap in front of the door when depressed or opens another exit in this room when other conditions are met. Of course it would be good if we had a better idea of where the click was coming from...

We probably need to place some item in each of the three holes, but nothing is readily apparent that would fit the holes unless I've missed something. Of course the items used may not be important.

Of course I'm working under the assumption that a single person can activate any extra exit from the room...that may also not be the case.

------------------------

When I said pushing the wall sections, I assumed it also included pushing in the niches, but if that's not the case please tell me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

Good thoughts.  I'll let thiese rest for the other players to pick up on, but I will clarify one point:



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> When I said pushing the wall sections, I assumed it also included pushing in the niches, but if that's not the case please tell me.




I was assuming such as well.  I figure the characters will eentually push every surface given enough time.  So you can be sure that is my operating assumption.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

Unleashed - no worries about the hallway - its a 10 foot wide hallway.  The map is a bit odd because it's "cellblocks" are not true squares.  Thus, the vertical hallways appear more narrow than the horizontal hallway.  However, if you count the actual spaces, you'll find that the walls have 2 spaces the whole way around.  So they are 10 feet across.

Sorry if that was confusing.  Any suggestions as to how that can be fixed I'd take.  But for now - counting spaces just seems to be the easiest way to go about it.  And unless otherwise told - it is always safe to assume one cellblock is 5'x5'.

Also, I'll give Bahruul a chance to agree or disagree with the plan before advancing the thread.  hopefully I can do that either tonight or tommorrow morning - or to whatever time that equates to for our Australian players!  

Also, there are three targets that everyone will have seen by the time Byntrou and Keryth round the corner.  A human - who looks burly and is the closest - and two goblins who look kinda whimpy, each one flanking the human behind.  Could Byntrou and Keryth identify of the three choices which they would care to fire upon?  Assume that they are all within weapon range for both a crossbow and a bow.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Also, there are three targets that everyone will have seen by the time Byntrou and Keryth round the corner.  A human - who looks burly and is the closest - and two goblins who look kinda whimpy, each one flanking the human behind.  Could Byntrou and Keryth identify of the three choices which they would care to fire upon?  Assume that they are all within weapon range for both a crossbow and a bow.




Byntrou's likely to take the big guy, trying to remove the most obvious threat first.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

So they are silly me, no need to fix anything on your end, I'm just so used to looking at a symetrical tabletop battlemat that it didn't occur to me to count the spaces until just now.   

Yep, no problem waiting for Bahruul, as for time well...it's currently around 4pm AEDST (Australian Eastern Daylight Savings Time) and it's Wednesday the 14th of December, so it depends how long you're going to be up.  

Keryth will shoot a goblin figuring they're the most likely to run, since he doesn't need to kneel he'll go the right hand (far) side, the one on his side of the corridor makes the most sense. Not that he expects to hit, as his ranged abilities leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 14, 2005)

Bahruul is posted and is hoping that the human is quicker to run to his death than the goblins are


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bahruul is posted and is hoping that the human is quicker to run to his death than the goblins are




Thanks.  Given the classes of the associated characters, I think that's likely.  However, I won't know until the actual game shakes out.   

And, if I did my math right, that means AEDST is 16 hours ahead of our American EST, since the post claimed to be 4pm but on my computer it read as 11:59 pm.  Good to know.  Not that it really matters, I'm just a freak and find things like that interesting!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, that surprise round certainly didn't go as I was expecting.  Oh - and the party must really be lucky on this battle, because both Keryth and Byntrou have init over the rest of the field.  So, I stopped after the suprise round for two reasons:

1.  I didn't know if the events changed and the party wanted to change tactics, or

2.  I didn't know if Keryth and Byntrou wanted to move first or fire again and then move, knowing they have init.

Also, Unleashed, since I am now NPCing Pwent and the tunnel is only 10 feet wide, I'll gladly let Keryth and Bahruul handle the melee if you want.  Or, if you want it to be Pwent and Bahruul, just let me know as well.  It doesn't matter to me - I figure I'll give first shots at glory to the PCs.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

Jkason - I just pulled Byntrou back to a random location that made sense.  If you want him somewhere else, I think that move was only 15 or 20 feet, so he could go more if you desire it.



			
				Unleashed said:
			
		

> Not that he expects to hit, as his ranged abilities leave a lot to be desired.




I think its time to turn that frown upside down!


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Jkason - I just pulled Byntrou back to a random location that made sense.  If you want him somewhere else, I think that move was only 15 or 20 feet, so he could go more if you desire it.




Nah, as long as the bigger guys are in front of him, he's fine where he is. 

jason


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> And, if I did my math right, that means AEDST is 16 hours ahead of our American EST, since the post claimed to be 4pm but on my computer it read as 11:59 pm.  Good to know.  Not that it really matters, I'm just a freak and find things like that interesting!




That would be correct, as it showed 3:59pm on my end. I tend to keep it in mind just so I'm not waiting for responses while people sleep.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I think its time to turn that frown upside down!




From one lucky shot...I don't think so...maybe after two.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That would be correct, as it showed 3:59pm on my end. I tend to keep it in mind just so I'm not waiting for responses while people sleep.




Yes, very true.  I've learned that this game is active between 6pm-9pm and 4am - 10am.  So thats ... what ... 10am-1pm and 8pm-2am your time?  Yeah, that pretty much makes sense to me.  Those seem be be decent times for posting in America and Australia.

- Back to the game.  Daz, we are at your place in the Init.  I figured you would just have Bahruul attack, but I wanted to give you a chance to at least post it yourself since the readied attack failed.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yes, very true.  I've learned that this game is active between 6pm-9pm and 4am - 10am.  So thats ... what ... 10am-1pm and 8pm-2am your time?  Yeah, that pretty much makes sense to me.  Those seem be be decent times for posting in America and Australia.




Well the first time commonly starts about 2 hours earlier than that, as I usually manage to post between 8-9am (my time) as does jkason, as for the later time I know Daz regularly posts around 7-8pm, but there's not usually much activity between that and 2am.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for being patient with me this weekend.  I have had committments out the wazoo this weekend and it seems like each committment takes an hour longer than I think it should.  But, you guys are great.  Not even a single complaint!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Also the shield being here doesn’t fit with a previous post, and I quote (this if after Bahruul strikes at the illusion): “another fighter flashes around the corner with his longsword and heavy steel shield drawn”...Keryth’s shield is made of mithral




Well, Mithril is a type of metal.  And it wouldn't have been nearly as cool to say: "another fighter flashes out with longsword and shield drawn.  Oh, and by the way the shield is made out of some kind of special material but you don't really know that yet until Keryth gets a better look at it! 

Just kidding.  I'm just going on 3 hours sleep here.  The fact that I screwed up Bahruul's HP should be proof that I'm not right....


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

Well you could have said heavy shield.  

No problem, just thought I'd point something more petty out to go with the much more important difference in Bahruul's HP total.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Thanks for being patient with me this weekend.  I have had committments out the wazoo this weekend and it seems like each committment takes an hour longer than I think it should.  But, you guys are great.  Not even a single complaint!



No problems at all, and we'd have no cause to complain - you're one of the most consistent DM's I play with in PbPs.

And thanks for picking up on the Bahruul HP situation

And I normally post after work, I was trying to get some in at lunch time at work but the temp promotion means that I have to make more of an effort to be seen to be doing the right thing . The mornings, after getting ready for work and sorting the kids, means that I run out of time to post before leaving for work.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

Unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, just thought I'd point something more petty out to go with the much more important difference in Bahruul's HP total.




Heh.  At least you keep me on my toes!



			
				Daz said:
			
		

> And I normally post after work, I was trying to get some in at lunch time at work but the temp promotion means that I have to make more of an effort to be seen to be doing the right thing . The mornings, after getting ready for work and sorting the kids, means that I run out of time to post before leaving for work.




No need to explain, although good luck with the kids!  My wife and I don't have - yet.  With both of us being in grad school the last four years (Halleleujah I'm done!) we figured best not to have kids while we are impoverished!   Keep up with what you can, that's all I ask!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Dang - the dice are sure making you work for this one!  Of course, with as easy as the party defeated the thief hiding in the room with all the niches, I suppose it evens out.

But ... welcome to my AC monkey!    This one's a very nice build indeed.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Unleashed said:
			
		

> ... before taking a 5 ft. step towards the goblin, bloody annoying little bugger.




Yay!  Someone is paying attention to Farang!  I'm glad he served some purpose other than cannon fodder once the fighter died!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yay!  Someone is paying attention to Farang!  I'm glad he served some purpose other than cannon fodder once the fighter died!




Well Keryth doesn't have that many hit points, and these little magic bolts hurt.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Keryth doesn't have that many hit points, and these little magic bolts hurt.



More HPs than Bahruul, at the moment


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> More HPs than Bahruul, at the moment




Now you see the real reason he's looking to splat the goblin, the fighter will be looking for a new target soon.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL ... the truth comes out about Keryth!

Oh and ... you've gotta admit Farang is cuter than you thought originally!    Especially for a "bloody annoying little bugger"


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 20, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> LOL ... the truth comes out about Keryth!
> 
> Oh and ... you've gotta admit Farang is cuter than you thought originally!    Especially for a "bloody annoying little bugger"



Cuter might be pushing the point a little too far


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> LOL ... the truth comes out about Keryth!
> 
> Oh and ... you've gotta admit Farang is cuter than you thought originally!    Especially for a "bloody annoying little bugger"




Well look what he did to Bahruul, and Keryth without his shield.   

Well you wouldn't read about it, but I've had a character in a FtF game which had a goblin manservant before.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, it has been a while since I've done an XP update, so here you go:

Not considering any special XP awards that might be awarded on a player by player basis, everyone in the party has 4,810 XP.  (Or more, if they have picked up story awards along the way.  So, less than 1,200 to the next level!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay character updated to take into account the shield and experience.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Bahruul updated with XP and current HPs - roll on next level so he can rage more than once a day :0


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

A few questions before I post Byntrou's next action:

1) Was the human fighter's armor destroyed by Destiny's attack, or is it usable once it cools down (assuming that won't take a really long time, of course).

2) Can I get a time check on the mage armor? It lasts for an hour. Just wondering how much longer it has to go.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2005)

Good questions:

In my mind I was letting the Mage armor go for one more legitimate combat.  I realize that isn't a time answer, but it probably is really better for your purposes anyway.

Also, the armor is completely reuseable - but really in need of cleaning.  It'll reek like burned flesh even after it cools.  As for cooling time, it'll still be warm for a while after your mage armor spell stops working.  It won't be warm enough to cause damage in a little bit - but it'll still be mighty uncomfortable due to the fact that the heat would be surrounding the wearer's body.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Good questions:
> 
> In my mind I was letting the Mage armor go for one more legitimate combat.  I realize that isn't a time answer, but it probably is really better for your purposes anyway.




Yeah. I was mostly considering the mundane armor as a replacement if my magic duds were about to fall away. I'd rather the invisible, non-smelly stuff, though, so this works fine. 

jason


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

I imagine it'd be a little uncomfortable trying to squeeze your great Bous bulk into the smelly human armour, might need to make an adjustment or two to it


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I imagine it'd be a little uncomfortable trying to squeeze your great Bous bulk into the smelly human armour, might need to make an adjustment or two to it




Well, since Byntrou (to my surprise) seems to be shorter than everyone he meets that isn't a Small race, I figured he'd probably fit a bit fighter's armor, but if we don't have to find out, that works too. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

That's alright.  Byntrou still has Destiny beat in the height category.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, and jkason, the answer to your OOC inquiry is yes.  Named bonuses typically don't stack if they are the same name.  But since one is armor and the other is shield, you're good to go!


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Oh, and jkason, the answer to your OOC inquiry is yes.  Named bonuses typically don't stack if they are the same name.  But since one is armor and the other is shield, you're good to go!




Cool. I thought so, but wasn't sure. Alright, I updated Byntrou's sheet with his latest equipment upgrades. If I'm calculating right, he's down to 9 arrows and up to AC 17 while the mage armor holds (13 once that expires).

Let's go get us an Overlord. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Your tallies are correct by my records, jkason.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a point of clarification, but I'm not trying to get anyone to change their actions.  I just want to make sure we are all clear.

Farang did say ICly that the Overlord was down the other hallway.  However, this halway has not been fully explored.  I guess that's the point I want to make.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

Understood and I assumed that was the case, but I think the current feeling is that we'd like to take on the overlord before we're too wounded to try...without having to retreat first.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was assuming too.  I just wanted to make sure it was clear that the hallway behind where the 2 goblin sorcerers and the fighter were may be empty - or it may not be.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2005)

Daz, just a quick question for you - why has Bahruul suddenly switched to the axe all of a sudden?  He used to be primarily a greatsword wielder.  Not a problem, just curious more than anything.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2005)

Jkason - your post is fine, but I do want to answer your question about movement.  Think of a diagonal as 1.5 squares.  the first daigonal move costs 1 (5 feet), the second costs 2 (10 feet), then 1 (5 feet), then 2 (10 feet).  There is one caveat, though - you cannot move diagonally where a wall is concerned.  Of cours you must go around the wall (or through a door) before you can start moving diagonally.  If you have a PHB, this is laid our pretty nicely on p. 147.  I'd imagine it is in the SRD under the cetion on combat, too.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple of notes about positioning during the surprise round:

Bahruul could have made it to the square that would be used for flanking with Byntrou.  [Byntrou's attack was a hit without the flanking bonus]  If Daz wants Bahruul there to take advantage of the flanking bonus, technically that square is his.  However, I also thought that Keryth might benefit from the bonus more that Bahruul would, so that's why I left it open.  Ultimately, though, it is Daz's call as to where he would like Bahruul positioned.

Keryth is up in the Init order.  No matter where Daz wants Bahruul placed in the end, Keryth can reach a square from which to strike out at the two sword fighter. And, no matter where Keryth and Bahruul end up, Pwent can reach a square from which to attack as well.


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2005)

Ah. Thanks. I'm at work, so I don't have my book, and I couldn't seem to find it in the online SRD I use. I figured diagonal movement would (or ought to) "cost" more, but didn't know the formular for sure.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh, and sorry.  I forgot to add this before:

I hope that each of you had a blessed Christmas - and if nothing else were gifted with some time to relax.

Welcome back!  Let the games ensue!  You are my first game to go back to "active" status!


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 28, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Daz, just a quick question for you - why has Bahruul suddenly switched to the axe all of a sudden?  He used to be primarily a greatsword wielder.  Not a problem, just curious more than anything.



I thought I'd been using the axe for quite awhile - he likes to keep in practice with both . So easy to misunderstand what is going on with the PbPs eh, when you raged me before I hadn't actually wanted to rage, I was being descriptive with my post and you misread it as kicking in the rage ability - I decided to just accept the fact as a couple of posts had passed before I read that Bahruul had kicked into the rage. 

Keryth can have the flank, Bahruul is trying to avoid being hit by getting rid of the fighters weapons


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> when you raged me before I hadn't actually wanted to rage, I was being descriptive with my post and you misread it as kicking in the rage ability - I decided to just accept the fact as a couple of posts had passed before I read that Bahruul had kicked into the rage.




When did Bahruul rage?  I realize a couple of days have gone by over Christmas - so I may be a bit rusty on the storyline.  I remember Byntrou going into a rage in this last battle with the human fighter and the two goblin sorcerers.  However, I don't remember Bahruul going into a rage - unless it was way back in the first battle in the cave here with Mirth, Garth, and Patrick (the three guards at the first tunnel entrance).  Either way, if I do something like that just tell me.  Typically I don't take things like that for granted.

As for Keryth having flanking, sounds good to me.  Oh - and, no AoO for drawing a weapon.  Typically there aren't, and this guy has at least a +1 BAB anyway.  And he is flatfooted for Byntrou's and Keryth's actions for Round one, but not for Bahruul's since he beat Bahruul in init.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As for Keryth having flanking, sounds good to me.




Me too.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2005)

All I can say about Bahruul’s sundering is...glad I didn’t take a weapon as one of my items.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes.  That is very true.  Especially when he goes two handed and power attacks.  Weapon hadness and low HP doesn't stand much chance against a two handed power attack that actually hits.

Although - there is the typical argument of ruined treasure.  And - the first sundering attempt he did roll a critical so imagine what he would've done had he aimed for the fighter!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes Bahruul stop killing their weapons, as they're continuing to hurt Keryth anyway.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 10, 2006)

Okay, I have no problem at all picking up from where we were in game.  I didn't back up, but keeping a fluid record of the travels was not really my great desire anyway.  The high points of the story are what is important, and any other details can either change (like names of inns, minor NPCs, etc) or you all can help me remember them if they were significant enough to oyu to remember.  So in short, I'm not terribly worried over the lost posts.  No biggie.  Unfortunately, Keryth's and Byntrou's sidequests were totally lost in the process, unless someone has them and would like to post them.  Barring that, we'll just have to go on memory there.

If everyone can check in here so that I know you are all aware EnWorld is back up and running ... we'll get started again.  I'll post a "forced cutscene" recapping the story arc from where the database has been backed up to the part where we were in the story.  any other details can be added as necessary or remembered.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2006)

Well fortunately I keep a log...so I have everything that Keryth was involved in (anything which is not part of a post where he was present will be missing though, as will any speaking he doesn't understand). How much would you like me to post?

Edit: I'm also searching the Google caches for pages.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 10, 2006)

You are free to post as much as you have, really.  Of course, as much as you have time to do so as well.

I guess I would reflect back to you how much effort it would take.  I would say there is no major need to go to any great effort.  If it is easy to repost then it certainly would be welcome.  But if it involves some work then we can probably plug on along just fine.  If there is a choice, I would certainly say that the most important stuff would be starting from the temple after their journey from Great Bend.

On a side note - if you want to reconstitute the side thread between Keryth and Dahlia, go ahead and do that if you desire.  Otherwise - since it was basically just RP stuff and not really related to the game outside of character development we can just start a new thread.  Or, we can drop it if you had grown tired of it.  I'm totally flexible on that account as well.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2006)

Well to make it easy on myself I've attached Chapter 2 (hopefully everything works), so that should have everything...there's an .rtf with the very last bit from my own log as it wasn't cached which is missing Byntrou's/Bahruul's taking between themselves in Bous.

I'll think about the side thread.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

Good work Unleashed - cheers. I'm subscribed to this thread and ready to go. When you have things reestablished and ready to kick off could you perchance let us know here and post a link to the IG thread?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2006)

I'm a bad gamer, and I didn't keep a version of Byn's sheet saved offline. Looks like our last level progression happened after the database cutoff. Nonlethal, if you have the current build, would you be willing to post your xls here or email it to me? That's one less character I have try to rebuild from memory if you do.  :\ 

thanks,

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 10, 2006)

Not a problem at all.  The characters were supposed to be updated in the RG thread and when they were I updated my xls.  So as long as the update occurred, the xls should be current.  I have no problems posting the xls sheet for you.  Anyone else want theres, just let me know.


----------



## unleashed (May 11, 2006)

Here's a copy of the Rogues Gallery I'd saved.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 11, 2006)

Okay ... update:

Due to the most recent posting on the entry page of this site ... I'm going to hold off on beginning once more until I know if the May 8th database is going to be able to be used.  Obviously if it is ... then there is no sense continuing here when we'll have nearly everything back.

If it isn't ... then the extra few days wait won't hurt us.

And thanks, unleashed, for the offerings of saves threads.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 11, 2006)

Looks like the 8 May lifeline is a false lead. What's more current - NF's xls or Unleashed's RG save???


----------



## unleashed (May 11, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Looks like the 8 May lifeline is a false lead. What's more current - NF's xls or Unleashed's RG save???



I'd say the xls, as the RG save was only early January.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 11, 2006)

I'd imagine the xls are the most recent.  I have tried to keep up to date on everyone's equipment/purchases.

The one think I don't keep track of on the xls are hitpoints.  I have a DM xls that has all 5 characters on a single page and it automatically links back to the individual character sheets.  [It is cool because it also updates every time I open the spreadsheet,so if I make a change on a character's sheet it automatically changes on the DM sheet once I open it.]  Needless to say, I'm not putting the DM xls sheet here online.  But I believe everyone is currently fully healed and no spell/powerpoints used so there should be no variation from the character sheet.

If anyone else besides jkason has Excel and needs a copy of their xls just let me know.  I'll post it and you can go from there.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Unsurprisingly I have my character up to date here, so I just need to repost it. 

Edit: Character updated.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Unsurprisingly I have my character up to date here, so I just need to repost it.
> 
> Edit: Character updated.




You I was not worried about.  Actually, I wouldn't have put it past you to have the other's characters ... too!     But thanks for updating.

Anyone seen mg2001 since the crash?

I'll be posting the new thread link in a little bit.  I'm also working on bringing Mightier than the Sword back online and up to speed.  Unfortunately, I've decided to let Elysium Squad go.  The posting was just never regular in that game.  So I'm closing my third one down and devoting the times I had spent on them to this game and Mightier.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> You I was not worried about.  Actually, I wouldn't have put it past you to have the other's characters ... too!     But thanks for updating.
> 
> Anyone seen mg2001 since the crash?
> 
> I'll be posting the new thread link in a little bit.  I'm also working on bringing Mightier than the Sword back online and up to speed.  Unfortunately, I've decided to let Elysium Squad go.  The posting was just never regular in that game.  So I'm closing my third one down and devoting the times I had spent on them to this game and Mightier.



Well I did have them, but not much more advanced than the database restoration (pity I hadn't saved it in a while--then that goes for a lot of threads).  

Haven't seen mg2001, but I think he was still having the same problems with internet access last I heard.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Okay, I've thought about it, and here's Keryth's Sidetrack. Feel free to post a direct copy and paste, as I'm sure we can work out who's talking...seeing as there are only two of them and I double spaced everything.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, Unleashed, I'll get that up in a bit - probably later tonight or tomorrow even.

On a side note: Here is the link you are looking for, Daz.  Chapter Two is not yet full reconstituted, but I think it'll do for now.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Whenever you get the time, it's more important to get the main games going first.  

BTW you went a bit dark on my text, I use Silver.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I realized it was a bit dark.  Thanks for letting me know what you used.  I figured it was something along those lines as it makes sense for Keryth.  I didn't realize there was a "silver" choice or I'd have used it.  I'll change the color.  

Edit: Done.  As simple as copy/paste into word and doing a replace for  to


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, I realized it was a bit dark.  Thanks for letting me know what you used.  I figured it was something along those lines as it makes sense for Keryth.  I didn't realize there was a "silver" choice or I'd have used it.  I'll change the color.



It's in the last group of colours, right under Dark Orchid, and I use it for everything.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Can I please get a copy of the xls?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 16, 2006)

Sure thing, here you go:


----------



## D20Dazza (May 16, 2006)

Thanks dude, love yer work. Now, I just need to convert and repost him. Will do so in the next day or two.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 17, 2006)

I'm actually in the process of totally revamping my Excel character sheet.  It should be totally awesome when I am finished with it.    I've just got it now to the point where it automatically can illustrate which skills are class and not class just by choosing the class from a pull-down menu.


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Thanks, Unleashed, I'll get that up in a bit - probably later tonight or tomorrow even.



Haven't forgotten about post #292 have you? As I noticed you haven't downloaded the zip yet.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 18, 2006)

No, unleashed.  I haven't forgotten.  To be honest life has gotten very complicated this week.  I haven't had a true day off of work in about 3 weeks and my wife just left the country for several weeks.  So I'm home alone - managing the family by myself ... not to mention working and the such.

I'm not trying to complain here ... just state that I'm sorry for taking so long and hopefully knowing my current situation explains why it is taking me so blasted long.  Trust me, I'm frustrated that I can't get to it, too.


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2006)

No problem, get to it when you can, I was just a little concerned that you hadn't downloaded the zip.


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2006)

And in this weeks _Bous Theatre_, the award for best actor goes to Bahruul, for his portrayal of ‘naive bous in the big city’.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Well........I'd like to thank the big bull in the sky, my mother-cow, and all the other bous that made me the boes I am today 

Take your time Nonlethal, I know how hard those "wife's-away-for-a-time-and-the-kids-are-climbin-the-walls" moments can be


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

What the heck is going on? I posted to the IC thread over the weekend and then checked today and the post wasn't there, so I reposted and then the original post and my repost appear, then I check again and both posts have disappeared again. My subscribed threads aren't being updated with who has posted the latest post. It's not only the IC thread for this game but a couple of others it also appears to be happening with - weird. Is it happening to anyone else?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

Huh ... hadn't noticed.  Although I had noticed that posting had slowed tremendously.  Perhaps posting isn't slowing but posts aren't being recorded right?

Anyway ... I'm thinking about moving on unless there is a posting error on site.  I'm also wondering about mg2001....


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

I've heard several people complain about missing posts, but as yet I haven'y encountered that problem myself...my subscriptions are also updating properly. BTW I saw your post when it appeared on the weekend Daz...so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

That's really odd ... Unleashed.  Daz's post sits there for 12+ hours without a reply and we both reply to it in the same minute!  Wow.

Anywho ... I just checked the game thread.  jkason hasn't been on since the 26th.  Not that this is a big deal, because here in the states it is Memorial Day and people often go away for the weekend and do things like see family, go camping, etc.  However, mg2001 hasn't been on for over 2 weeks if I am remembering right.  Pwent hasn't been a significant player in the "RP" aspect of the game for quite some time now (since well before The Day Enworld Crashed), so I may give mg2001 a few more days to come back on line and state whether he desires to continue or not.  I don't want to be a jerk about DMing or anything, but especially with PbP games the RP is significantly important.

If anyone is wondering as to why the game has slowed to a bitter grind, I'm waiting to make sure jkason returns and trying to figure out what to do with mg2001.  I'd rather not NPC him again.



SIGNIFICANT EDIT:  Additionally, I have recently picked up both of the books Unearthed Arcana (which I've wanted for some time now but other things kept cropping up) and Player's Handbook II.  I think both are quality sources and am considering including them in game - although stuff from UA would be strictly on a get-permission-first from the DM basis because not all the variants are acceptable for the world.  Any player input is desired.  If you all don't have a problem with adding sources as we go I think one of the options I would love to include is the "rebuilding/retraining" aspects as printed in the books.  I think that is a wonderful system of allowing characters to change over time - and it is much more forgiving about bad character choices made early in the game, too.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

Well this is the first time I've been on since the message was posted...what's your excuse!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

Actually, that was the first post I've made since 24 hours ago, too.

P.S. please see edit to my previous post.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

No problem with the added sources for me...though now I'll have to go reread them to refresh my memory.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

I'm good with the addition of both books, I own them both.

Damn boards are still playing up though - does anyone know if someone is looking into the problem? It's going to get very frustrating very quickly if it isn't fixed.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

Daz, I'd advise you to check out Trouble posting and/or staying logged in?, or if that's no help post something about your problem in the Meta Forum, as I didn't see anything there about it in the recent posts.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

I've not encountered any problems - although I have read up on a few threads where people are since the site crashed.  But I don't know if there is anything official happening.  My thought is like Unleashed - check out the Meta Forum and if there is nothing there addressing your issue post a thread explaining what is happening.  The mods are really good at checking that forum frequently.


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If anyone is wondering as to why the game has slowed to a bitter grind, I'm waiting to make sure jkason returns and trying to figure out what to do with mg2001.




I've been having less time to post on weekends of late (and you're right, I had an extended weekend yesterday). I should have warned you. Always feel free to NPC me if the plot's stuck waiting for me; I'll never take offense so long as you don't NPC me to jump off a cliff.  In this case, I thought I was actually covered with my OOC sblock in the last post saying I was cool with cutting to morning. Sorry about the delay / misunderstanding.

And I have no problem with the new books, other than my not having them myself. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

Ah, no problem at all, jkason.  Wasn't necessarily waiting for you - more like realizing that after holiday weekends people may ned a day or two to catch their lives back up to speed. Don't feel like you were holding up the game.  I was the one doing that!

Anyhow, I've decided to give mg2001 till Friday to show.

As far as the new books go, jkason, there is nothing dire you need to know in them.  If you are curious about something, just ask.  I will take a moment to explain the rebuilding/retraining.

[Sblock=Retraining]This method gives a legitimate way to change small aspects of your earlier character decisions: Class Feature, Feat, Language, Skill, Spell, Substitution Level.  The catch is that you must be able to prove that it could have been possible to take the new option at the level when you took the option you desire to change.  For example, if you are currently an 8th level fighter and took Weapon Finesse as your 1st level fighter bonus feat you can't decide to take out Weapon Finesse and insert Greater Weapon Focus.  THis is because you took Weapon Finesse as a 1st level fighter and Greater Weapon Focus is not available at that level.  Another example might be a paladin wanting to swap out their 1st level or 3rd level feat for a Divine Feat later on but not being elligible because a paladin doesn't get the ability to turn undead until 4th level.

The other rules for Retraining are as follows:
1. At each level you may select one and only one of the six aspects listed above to change.
2. In the case of changing a spell, characters with the ability to spontaneously cast spells may change from the class ability and from retraining in the same level.
3. Your new choice may not make any later choices invalid.  For example, if you take Two-Weapon Fighting and then take Two-Weapon Defense you may no longer change Two-Weapon Fighting because it is a prerequisite for Two-Weapon Defense.  However, if on one level you change Two-Weapon Defense to something else you could then change Two-Weapon fighting on the following level.

Specifics that supercede the above rules:
Changing Class Features: A change to a class feature changes everything related within the class.  For example, if a ranger wanted to change from TWF to archery focus, she would be allowed to change the 2nd level benefit.  However, this would also force a change in the choices made at the 6th and 11th level.  If a specialist wizard wants to change their schools, they may change both the specialist school and the prohibited schools in the same level.  However, they may not make any spell changes and any spells in their spellbook that are of a newly chosen prohibted school still take up space but are now prohibited from being cast.
Changing Languages:Any language (including racial languages) may be swapped for any other language known to the character.  There are no restrictions other than only one language per level may be changed.
Changing Skill Ranks:Any player may subtract up to four ranks in one skill and add them as ranks in another skill provided that the new skill is a class skill for at least one of the character's classes.  It does not matter where the original skill is class or cross class.  If it is a cross class, the extra skill points spent are simply lost.
Changing Spells/Powers/Invocations:A character may choose to change 2 spells at each level.  The new spells chosen must be of the same level as the ones they are replacing.
Changing Substitution Levels:No need to worry about this one as the books with substitution levels are not allowed in game.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Rebuilding]Rebuilding allows much more drastic changes to a character in that it allows changes to: ability scores, class levels, background, templates, or even race.  Because some of these changes are rather drastic - this option is only permitted through a special quest and must be arranged well beforehand with the DM.  There is no limit to how much rebuilding occurs on a character - all proposed changes must be agreed before the quest begins by both the player and the DM.

Changing Ability Scores:Any number of ability scores may be changed.  Reducing even scores to odd scores gain less benefit because the effect on the character is minimal.  As with retraining, you cannot reduce an ability score that would make another part of your character invalid.  Use the following tables to tabulate changes:

```
Reducing a score …                        Improving a score…
Old Score   New Score   Points Gained     Old Score   New Score   Points Spent
    30          29             9              30          31            10 
    29          28             7              29          30             9 
    28          27             8              28          29             9 
    27          26             6              27          28             8 
    26          25             7              26          27             8 
    25          24             5              25          26             7 
    24          23             6              24          25             7 
    23          22             4              23          24             6
    22          21             5              22          23             6 
    21          20             3              21          22             5 
    20          19             4              20          21             5 
    19          18             2              19          20             4 
    18          17             3              18          19             4 
    17          16             1              17          18             3 
    16          15             2              16          17             3 
    15          14             1              15          16             2 
    14          13             1              14          15             2 
    13          12             1              13          14             1 
    12          11             1              12          13             1 
    11          10             1              11          12             1 
    10           9             1              10          11             1 
     9           8             1               9          10             1
```

Changing Character Class: Changing levels in a Prestige Class still requires the prerequisites to be able to be met by the unchanged class levels.  If changing levels disqualifies the character for levels of a Prestige Class that the character does not wish to change, the character loses all special abilities/casting abilities until such a point that the characer meets the prerequisites again.

Changing Race: The race of the cahracter changes along with any racial features/ability modifiers.  If the change in race makes any feats/PrC invalid those feats/PrC still take up the slots but the character loses access to them.  Changes in LA for a given race can imply a loss of class levels or an addition of class levels depending on which LA is greater.

Template Rebuilding: Simply add/subtract the template as necessary.  Any changes to ECL need to be discussed with the DM.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, I didn't realise there was a meta thread over there.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

For info I did a clear records in Avant and it has fixed everything - I'm a happy camper again 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay ... I'll be working Pwent out of the party shortly - perhaps in the post after the next one someone else posts.  That means I am letting you guys make a decision.  Look for a replacement or move on without him.  It honestly doesn't matter to me.

If the party does want to look for a replacement, sitting in an inn/tavern is a very likely place to do such a task.  This could be an opportunity to look for a character with some kind of experience in mines as a way to get into one, too.  But, if the party wants to move on without a replacement that is perfectly acceptable.  It is quite possible to get into the mines with the party skill as present - once the party tries to figure out how.  So don't feel like you have to recruit to get into the mines.

Ultimately, you all are the characters.  So its your decision to recruit a replacement or not.  Just expect Pwent to be gone in short order.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

Well when this almost happened in December last year (no I didn't remember, I was looking back to see when mg2001 was last on, about 19 days for those keeping score, and ran across it on page 6  ), we were happy to go on with just Bahruul, Byntrou, Destiny, and Keryth, and I'm still happy with that arrangement.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm happy to slog on with the core group.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm cool with sticking it out with who we have for now, and if we notice an obvious hole that needs filling, we can recruit then. Four is a pretty standard small-group size.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah - for the most part this has been a 3 (+1 - Destiny) game for a long while.  I've been pretty happy with it, so I'm cool with keeping it as is.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry about my sudden drop.  I had RL issues and internet lack.  I wanted to apologize for not telling you and officially leave the game (Strange summer plans).  Hope you all have fun.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the note, mg2001.  Hope your strange plans work out.

On that note ... I also am taking a leave of absence until a week from today.  I'll be without internet access, so there won't be any updates...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

Take care MG, it was fun.

Thanks for the heads up NL.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 25, 2006)

Alright, I am back until the end of July.  So I am good to go.

Daz, Consider Bahruul NPCed until such a time as you pick up the reigns once more.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

No worries NF - it's the right thing to do.

Oh, and I'm back


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah I noticed...talk of doors coming off their hinges...could only be Bahruul. I just get this feeling we're at someone's house...though we shall see.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

really? I thought that this was a boarded up temple that we approached - woops.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not 100% sure myself, I just get that feeling from what's been said.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 29, 2006)

Just for clarification's sake so that everyone knows what is actually happening in-game ...

The party did approach the temple ... and yes the speaker beyond the door is talking about it as his home.

Just so we all are on the same page.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmm, the reason I though we might have moved on from the temple was that he said, ‘Temple's been locked for weeks while they've been gone’, which sounds like he's talking about a building other than the one he's in.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 30, 2006)

A reasonable conclusion.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry if it seems like the updates have been coming a bit slower the past few days.  I had a funeral today for a 9 year old boy.  Broke my heart to see the family.  I've been working with them and the community now for a few days, and that tends to take a bit of time away.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> With Keryth leaving her to be the only human left in the vicinity, Rebecca looks a little more nervous, but not at all to the point of being defensive. She does continue to focus a bit more on Bahruul than Byntrou and hardly pays any attention to Destiny at all.



Keryth didn't leave her, he quite literally ‘walks a few paces further on’ so his view will be completely unobstructed...though he will be out of her eyeline.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah.  I suppose I could change the wording to Keryth leaving the immediate circle of discussion.  I didn't intend to imply that Keryth was moving a far way off.  Just noticeably moving outside the immediate circle of discussion.

Besides ... you're reading non-Keryth text!  



			
				Fixed Text said:
			
		

> With Keryth leaving the immediate vicinity of the conversation and taking a few steps away, Rebecca looks a little more nervous. Even so, she is not at all to the point of being defensive having spoken with the Boes for a bit of time.




Better?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I suppose I could change the wording to Keryth leaving the immediate circle of discussion.  I didn't intend to imply that Keryth was moving a far way off.  Just noticeably moving outside the immediate circle of discussion.
> 
> Besides ... you're reading non-Keryth text!
> 
> Better?



Well, I'm reading it, because I can hear it, being only a few paces away!  

Yep, that'll work.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, that'll work.




I aim to please.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

Dazza, are you still working on your character for Diplomatic Immunity? Whatever the case, pop in to the Diplomatic Immunity OOC thread to give us a heads up, as I think the natives are getting restless to start the next chapter.  

Hope you don't mind me posting this here Nonlethal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 16, 2006)

No propblem.  Use away.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm going to hold up a bit and allow jkason and Daz a chance to post actions regarding Markie.



No problem, I'm used to it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

By the way ... lately I have been in a "mess with people's minds" mode.

Very fun for the DM!  

I hope that Markie's insanity is not getting on anyone's nerves too badly it is ruining the game.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

None of that worries me at all...though if you find my mind, can you send it back.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

Keryth wasn’t trying to shake hands with Ellayna before by the way, just touch her hand to see if she was corporeal (trying to prove or disprove the statement he made at the same time).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh - sorry.  Well, let's just say that Ellayna was bound and determined to shake someone's hand!  Either way, Keryth proved she is corporeal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 22, 2006)

I should mention here that I am set to be heading away for the internet for some time.  Starting Sunday afternoon, I'll be leaving until Saturday evening.  I will then be headed away again the following Monday for about a week and a half.  You can count on me posting during the two days I'll be home in betwen my trips assuming there is something for me to post to.  Thank you for your understanding of my lengthy absence.  Rest assured, I'll be back ready to start up play again!


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

No problem, enjoy your trips.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 23, 2006)

Hope you haven't felt ignored, Daz.  I was actually trying to not put up to much to make Bahruul's "not knowing what's behind door #1" a reality.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

Just checking in to let you know that phase 1 of my break is completed.  I am back until Monday ... at which point I'll leave for another week.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Hope you haven't felt ignored, Daz.  I was actually trying to not put up to much to make Bahruul's "not knowing what's behind door #1" a reality.



No, not at all mate, it's all good.

Enjoy Phase 2


----------



## unleashed (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been quite ill the last couple of days. The condition seems as if it may persist for a little while yet, so my posting may be spotty over the next short period. I'll try to get on when I can, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay, I am back.  Unleashed - didn't miss you in your illness cause I was gone.  Although now that I am back I'll keep that in mind.  Hope you feel better soon.  Hopefully this is something like the flu that'll eventually go away?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better LR.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. No nothing so innocuous, but I seem to be on the mend, so I’ll be back to my usual daily attendance...though perhaps not for hours at a time as I usually am just yet.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to hear!  Welcome back.  Feel free to jump in when you are up to it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 27, 2006)

Everything alright, unleashed?  Haven't seen you around for a bit ... just hoping you're alright.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 28, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Everything alright, unleashed?  Haven't seen you around for a bit ... just hoping you're alright.



I was just thinking that myself after checking the Cormyr game he's running - hopefully just too busy to post.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Everything alright, unleashed?  Haven't seen you around for a bit ... just hoping you're alright.



Yeah, I'm fine, though it seems some, if not all, my ISPs IP addresses are being blocked by the ENWorld host. So I've had to come on via my ISPs proxy server, which has a different IP range.

To cut a long story short. I lost access in the middle of posting on the 24th and thought ENWorld was down. Sent a few people emails to see if it was down, which it obviously wasn't. Then sent my ISP a query a to why I lost access, and that's where I'm at now..trying to resolve the problem. :\


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, thanks for the update.  Honestly, you've been such a good solid player in this game up till now that being upset about an absence didn't even cross my mind.  My first thought was to hope you were okay.

I do hope that you resolve your ISP address issues.  Also - if you ever use AIM, or a program that recognizes AIM, you should be able to send me an E-mail to my registered address here at ENWorld and I'll send you my screen name.  I actually try to avoid putting mine on open boards like this, although I'm not secrative about it.  I offer in case something like this happens again.  It might give you anotehr person you can try and ask if ENWorld is having issues.  Let me know if you send an E-mail to that account, though.  It is not my regular account so I don't check it frequently.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2006)

Wanted to let you know I've got a friend in from out of town this weekend, so I probably won't have time to post. Feel free to NPC Byntrou if everyone else gets ready to enter the mines.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Keryth is personally picking up the following items...

Oil (x10) -- 2 gp
Sunrod (x6) -- 24 gp
Rations, Trail (x5) -- 5 gp
Healer's Kit -- 100 gp

Cost -- 131 gp (removed 1 amethyst [100 gp] and 31 gp)


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2006)

I've still got to shop but am happy to sacrifice the shop to speed things up. I haven't got time to shop right now, and might not for the next couple of days.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the list, Unleashed. Haven't gone over it yet (i figured I'd wait for all three and do it at once) but I don't see any problems from a quick glance.

Daz, thanks for the note.  Take a few days.  The game thread won't advance to the point that you can reverse engineer yourlist based on what you might need by that point anywyay.  Not that I'd think you would do it anyway.  So I'm not worried in the slightest.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2006)

Rather than moving the party forward automatically, I am going to hold back for just a bit and let you all figure out order and this issue of whether or not you want to spend time with Byntrou looking for traps.

I'd rather hold up for a day than go forward under the wrong impression - especially since it seems like a trapfinding rogue is somewhat new water for jkason to play.  I'd rather get it right the first time.

This'll also give Daz and jkason a bit of time to figure out if they want to buy anything from the general store.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I was hoping Byntrou would say something funny soon, but if not I would have had Keryth come up with something just to move us along.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2006)

Just for you all to know:

I will be able to post once per day will Wednesday and probably not more unless someone happens to be on at the same time I do ... and that'll be late each day (EST USA).  I've not had a day off since Sept 26th and I'm likely to not get one either until Thursday at the earliest.  The next three days I'll be putting in triple shifts.

Didn't want any of you to think I was ignoring the game or losing interest.  Just really busy.  After Thursday I will return to normal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry for my brief absence.  We got a spike through the cable modem and it fried our Ethernet card - and the cable modem.  Fortunately the cable modem was part of the cable internet service ... so I only had to replace the Ethernet card.  That has been taken care of as well - by adding a new one rather than repairing the existing one.  Should I dissapear again for a bit, though, it may be because I've had the original fixed.  Just FYI.  If I do have the original fixed, I'll put up an absence warning.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

No problem, things happen.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2006)

Just in case you haven't seen it D20Dazza posted this a while back D20Dazza MIA so we probably shouldn't wait for a response to Destiny's question before pushing on. Hopefully he'll make it back soon.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I don't often look in on the TtT Forum.  I'm not looking to join any new games and I have all my games subscribed.

So if Daz is going to be gone a while that just leaves two players.  I think since the game has been inactive for a while rather than start posting again I'll wait and see if jkason is still checking in and wanting to move forward.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't look there much myself, but since I'm playing in several games with D20Dazza I thought I'd check to see if he'd posted something about his absence.

Well jkason is around, as I'm playing with him in another game where he's posting, but I'm happy enough to put this game on a backburner for a while if that's what people would prefer... seeing as we're down to two.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I can honestly go either way.  If you and jkason want to continue I'm happy to go on.  But if the game has become old hat ... I'd rather have people be honest and simply tell me!


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can honestly go either way.  If you and jkason want to continue I'm happy to go on.  But if the game has become old hat ... I'd rather have people be honest and simply tell me!




I don't think the game's become old, though it's kind of hard to keep up the momentum with so few of us, and I'm not sure how well we'll be able to keep it going with just the two (or how that will work with encounters, for that matter). Is your other game in this setting still going on? Maybe after we finish this mission, if Daz still isn't around, there might be a way to intersect with that game if there's room? 

I'm certainly willing to work through this mission, at least, while we maybe discuss options OOC here.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

That's good to hear - an I understand about the momentum going on with only the two (unless Daz is able to return).  Yes, the other game is still going, although for the moment they are also down to 2 of 4.  [Keia's absence is not yet permanent.  Actually, that game is a bit like this one in that they have solidly lost one player and another one hangs in the balance.]  

As for merging the two ... I don't know if it would work out well or not.  Playerwise I don't think there would be a problem since I do respect all four of you (and Daz and Keia as well).  However ... their group has turned into an undead pursuit and one of the characters is a good bit religious type.  That would put two strong clerics in the same game without a dedicated fighter.  The only arcane support would by Byntrou and Bront's character - and both of those are less than 1/2 time arcanists.  It is a valid concept, but I'm not sure the party would be a good mix.

Since you are both seriously enjoying the game and want to see it continue I'll consider this option as well: if either of you have good gaming experience with other players who you know might be interested in a long-term game (I think 15 months qualifies for a long-term game) I can open this up to an invitation only recruitment for a time.  I'm not looking to go beyond a party size of 4 (my one failed game was a party of six and it bogged down in waiting for posters on account of the party size).  But if you two would like I can open this up to a restricted recruiting.  After all, now that the party has successfully discovered the truth about these underground folk and that they aren't interested in antagonistic relations with the party ... there isn't too much left to do before they could find themselves headed toward an inn in search of companions.  It would be easy (and fairly quick) to work into the storyline.  Thoughts?

However, since you both are agreeable I'll certainly keep it up!  I am still enjoying the game.  I'll do an IC post promptly.  Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2006)

NOTE:

Due to Thanksgiving, my posting will be a bit disrupted.  I'll likely not post from Wednesday morning to Friday evening (USA EST).

But I'll be back!


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> NOTE:
> 
> Due to Thanksgiving, my posting will be a bit disrupted.  I'll likely not post from Wednesday morning to Friday evening (USA EST).
> 
> But I'll be back!




I'll be out of town with spotty internet access, myself, for the long weekend, so this works out fine for me. 

jason


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2006)

Nothing special here, so I'll be around.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm back.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

Please note the XP reward in the game thread and adjust your character sheets accordingly!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> I don't think the game's become old, though it's kind of hard to keep up the momentum with so few of us, and I'm not sure how well we'll be able to keep it going with just the two (or how that will work with encounters, for that matter). Is your other game in this setting still going on? Maybe after we finish this mission, if Daz still isn't around, there might be a way to intersect with that game if there's room?
> 
> I'm certainly willing to work through this mission, at least, while we maybe discuss options OOC here.




Looking to the future - as this is now an ideal time to begin to look ...

It doesn't seem like Daz is going to be back anytime soon.  That's going to leave the two of you.  My other game just voted to recruit another player (Erekose13 if any of you know him) and assuming Keia comes back to being active they'll be up to 4 again.

That leaves it up to you two to figure out what to do with this game.  Here are some possibilities:

1. We could recruit someone to play Bahruul, although I think that's likely a hard sale if people are like me.  They'd rather play their own character than someone else's.

2.  We could recuit someone (or two someones) to join the party with their own characters and I'd continue to NPC Bahruul and Destiny (or one or neither, see note below).

3.  We could discuss ending the campaign, but unless you both want to quit I'd prefer to keep it going.

4.  We can keep going on strong as a two player game if it is working for both of you.

5.  Other?

NOTE: I don't really want to have 2 NPCs as a major part of the game.  In all honesty, I usually only put in a DMPC at the beginning of the PbP to give me a backup plan if the story gets stuck.  So, if the party wants Bahruul and Destiny to stick around, that is an option.  But assuming the party doesn't want to keep splitting XP with a DMPC (or 2) either (or both) can vanish at the end of this mission, also.  Basically, I'm saying I'm flexible here.  I just don't want the party a third to half made up of DMPCs.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Looking to the future - as this is now an ideal time to begin to look ...
> 
> It doesn't seem like Daz is going to be back anytime soon.  That's going to leave the two of you.  My other game just voted to recruit another player (Erekose13 if any of you know him) and assuming Keia comes back to being active they'll be up to 4 again.



Hmm, I don't know what's up with Daz, beyond what he posted around the time he disappeared.

[SBLOCK=Absent - D20Dazza MIA]Hi everyone I game with, my apologies but my net access is very, very spotty at the moment. I haven't disappeared off the face of the earth but home access is proving difficult, and is likely to remain so for the next couple of weeks, and getting on here from work is problematic at best. 

If DMs I'm gaming with could either NPC me (preferably), or cull me so I don't hold things up, it would be appreciated.[/SBLOCK]Yeah, I know Erekose13, playing in a few games with him currently.  



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> That leaves it up to you two to figure out what to do with this game.  Here are some possibilities:
> 
> 1. We could recruit someone to play Bahruul, although I think that's likely a hard sale if people are like me.  They'd rather play their own character than someone else's.
> 
> ...



Well, lets just scrap options 1 and 3 to start with. 

Option 2 has a some appeal as we could probably do with at least one replacement for Gav, no matter what happens, though when to do that in real time is hard to say, as we'd really want to finish the current mission before adding anyone in, and we don't want to make anyone new wait too long to start. Option 4 also works.  

Splitting or not splitting XP with DMPCs really doesn't matter, as if we've got a smaller party we probably can't handle the same level of encounter, so we'll be getting around the same amount of experience we currently are, only we'll be dividing less experience with fewer characters.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know Erekose13, playing in a few games with him currently.




Great, then you can tell him what a horrible DM I am!   

And regarding Daz, I reread the link you had posted a while back and couldn't figure anything out other than his internet is still not functioning well.  But he hasn't logged in since a week after that post - at least not as Daz - so I'm guessing he's found major trouble.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, lets just scrap options 1 and 3 to start with.




Fair enough.  I figured those were the least favorable options.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Option 2 has a some appeal as we could probably do with at least one replacement for Gav, no matter what happens, though when to do that in real time is hard to say, as we'd really want to finish the current mission before adding anyone in, and we don't want to make anyone new wait too long to start. Option 4 also works.




You didn't read between the lines ... Here, let me quote myself ... 


			
				NLF said:
			
		

> as this is now an ideal time to begin to look






			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Splitting or not splitting XP with DMPCs really doesn't matter, as if we've got a smaller party we probably can't handle the same level of encounter, so we'll be getting around the same amount of experience we currently are, only we'll be dividing less experience with fewer characters.




One thing I can always count on ... your posts to make me laugh!  I just know that DMPCs are often frowned upon by many players ... and it also means there are less people to think through a situation since the DM is controlling a significant portion of the party.  Not that I've got a big problem with it, I just want to give you all the options.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Great, then you can tell him what a horrible DM I am!



Okay, I'll make sure he knows.  



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> You didn't read between the lines ... Here, let me quote myself ...



I did, but with the holiday season approaching, I'm never sure how far any games are going to progress... plus we might run off on a tangent you weren't expecting.  



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> One thing I can always count on ... your posts to make me laugh!  I just know that DMPCs are often frowned upon by many players ... and it also means there are less people to think through a situation since the DM is controlling a significant portion of the party.  Not that I've got a big problem with it, I just want to give you all the options.



Glad I could brighten up your day!   I find DMPCs especially handy in homebrew worlds though, as they can come forward with important little tidbits the PCs never thought to ask about.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I'd prefer option 2, with the idea that Bahruul (and possibly Destiny) would be phased out. Mostly, I have a little difficulty figuring out why Byntrou and Keryth would stick together as a pair without more of a group involved. They got together due to Bahruul and his quest, but it feels to me like Byn's bonded much more with Destiny than Keryth (this is no cut on unleashed, since in the other game we play I think our characters have developed a nice mentor/student kind of bond. But between Byn's amorality and his general unease with deities, I think they're kind of on "opposite sides" of the party, as it were).

If the party breaks apart until it's just the two of us, my natural inclination would have Byntrou wandering off on his own. If, however, another party were to form (possibly a job where Keryth and Byn need to recruit, or perhaps the other PCs recruit them), that strikes me as a more workable story direction insofar as the characters are concerned.

Mind you, if we don't find people we want to recruit, I can always find a reason for Byn to stick around, too. I mean, these _are_ made-up people who do whatever we tell them to do in the end. 

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Mind you, if we don't find people we want to recruit, I can always find a reason for Byn to stick around, too. I mean, these _are_ made-up people who do whatever we tell them to do in the end.




Good point indeed!  I'm sure either Keryth or Destiny can help make a reason to stick around feel natural, as well.  Same with Keryth, I'm sure when it boild down to it Byntrou and Destiny can find a reason to keep Keryth around.

I will say, I'd have much easier time finding a way to seperate Destiny from the party, although she and Byntrou have worked up an odd friednship.  Getting rid of Bahruul might pose a bit of a problem because Byntrou and Bahruul were working together to ultimately get to Bahruul's "destiny."  However, if Daz isn't coming back, I certainly don't want Bahruul's quest to motivate the party.

So, in the end it definately seems as though the game will go on in one form or another.  We can go ahead and start recruitment for one (possibly two).  I'm going to leave it as a private recruitment for the moment.  If any of you know of someone in one of your other games who you enjoy playing with and would work well here, go ahead and poke them regarding this recruitment.  If neither of you have suggestions (or the people you poke aren't interested) then we'll open it up to general recruiting.  After round one of the battle I am even more convinced that recruitment occuring now is good timing.

Unleashed does make a good point inone of his earlier posts, though.  Regarding the upcoming holidays, will anyone be without internet for an extended period of time?  I know I'll have a 24 hour stretch where internet is unlikely ... but something that short I'm not woried about.


Oh - one more note.  Remember that I do allow for retraining options from the PHB II.  So if someone new were to come along and that shifts the direction you want your character to go you can still make that shift.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

[Sblock=XP AWARD]

For taking out the three opponents, the party receives 2100 XP.  Divided four ways, that 525 apiece, correct?  Feel free to add that to your character sheets.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

Experience added.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay, I am opening this thread up to general recruiting ...

*RECRUITING INFORMATION*​
To any and all who wish to join a game with considerable longevity: this game has been running quite strong since August 2005.  Unleashed and Jkason are two of the original cast and they have been loyal throughout the whole game, so their opinions on the game are just as valid as mine, the DM...

*Recruitment slots open:*
One or Two (depending on recruitment interst and possibilities, of course)

*Characters needed;*
See the RG thread or ask Unleashed or Jkason what they feel they would most likely need to compliment their party.

*Game Information:*
Homebrew world: Enigmatica

*Posting Frequency:*
About once per day (please honor this!)

*Game Longevity:*
Long-term.  This is not a game that will be ending quickly, so please consider the long term commitment.

*Nuts and Bolts:*
Here's the scoop.  The DM has two NPCs (Bahruul - Barbarian, and Destiny - Psion) one of which is being carried from a player who needed a leave of absence and may/may not be returning (Bahruul).  These DMPCs need not remain in the game entirely, although they can.  

There are two active PCs (Keryth - a cleric, and Byntrou - a rogue/barbarian/sorcerer).  The group is planning to accept at least one new player, although more may be accepted if interest character ideas come to being.  I will take the opinions of Unleashed and Jkason heavily into account in deciding who comes in.  As a DM, I believe the game is as much theirs as it is mine, so their opinions count greatly in my mind.  

*Character Creation:*
Character creation is simple, really:

1. 32-point buy

2. HP are max at 1st level, 75% every other level.  Round up on even class levels, round down on odd class levels.  [EX: d4 is always 3.  d6 is 4 on even class levels, 5 on odd class levels]

3. No evil.

4. No rogues who "steal" just cause it's fun.  Spying and working against evil is one thing, but just taking because you can won't really fit in with the party make-up.

5. Available races: CORE, XPH (no Half-giants, Duergar, Dromites, or Thri-keen), and four homebrew races.  See Enigmatica link above.

6. You may begin anywhere from 1st to 4th level. (You choose!)  You start with the minimum XP allowed by the level you choose and I will award up to half the next level for a good backstory.  Integration and understanding of Enigmatica is appreciated and will result in a full reward!

7. Standard wealth guides from 3.5 DMG pg. 135 are used.

8. Any equipment found in PHB/DMG is approved without permission.  Equipment from other WotC sources (see next post for the list) is allowed only if I approve it - and usually do if asked ahead of time.

9. Available Sources: CORE, CW, CD, CArc, CAdv, CM, Draconomicon, UA, XPH, PHB II, DM, BoED, MoTP (we'll have to talk about upgrading to 3.5 on some stuff).  Please try to maintain your character to these sources if possible.  More sources will be added if the group approves as they are produced by WotC.  Anything Core is approved ... anything from the other listed sources is 99.9% approved but I reserve the right to change my mind up-front.  [Once I approve something, I never go back on it in-game.  That's just not fair.]  Best policy is to ask ahead of time.  That approach will most likely get it approved.   


Did I forget anything?  Probably, but I'm often enough that you can ask!  


*Unleashed, Jkason:*
You both have my email, feel free to E-mail me if you have insight that you don't want to share openly on the board during recruitment.  However, as I said above you should both feel free to handle questions about characters because it'll be you two that will be interacting with them the most.    Just let me know if you send something, because I don't check there very often.


----------



## Rino (Dec 10, 2006)

let me start off by saying that i'm a bit rusty when it comes to PC building. haven't play DnD in like half a year. that said i looked at the other characters and they look like they need a ranged expert. 

so first thoughts:
just a basic human/elf archer (fighter based, or cleric (with zen archery if lvl 4 lets me)
or a human/elf ranger (ranged) if i can run the 3.5 ranger
or some other ranged guy/girl


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> let me start off by saying that i'm a bit rusty when it comes to PC building. haven't play DnD in like half a year. that said i looked at the other characters and they look like they need a ranged expert.




True.  And I don't mind rust when it comes to PC building.  I certainly also don't frown upon "metagaming" when it comes to character building ... meaning that asking others for advice is accepted - even encouraged!  Metagaming in other areas is not great ... but doing so while character building is certainly allowed.



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> so first thoughts:
> just a basic human/elf archer (fighter based, or cleric (with zen archery if lvl 4 lets me)




Would certainly be a legitimate plan.  This could provide a good pairing to Keryth if your character chose a god that was favorable to Bahamut.



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> or a human/elf ranger (ranged) if i can run the 3.5 ranger




By all means.  This is a 3.5 game, so 3.5 ranger is CORE and thus automatically acceptable!



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> or some other ranged guy/girl




Favored Souls (CW) can make good ranged experts ... the only problem is that finding a diety with a ranged weapon is rather tough.     A Scout (CAdv) is another good choice if you want to tackle the skirmish [psuedo-sneak attack] without having the theiving aspects of a rogue.

Definately some possibilities at least!  If you have questions about character building, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rino (Dec 11, 2006)

i have made some fast PC build of a favored soul he need all stats except int, a cleric of solonor thelandira (longbow diety) has some potential with war and elf domains (free martial weapen and point blank), but is the god okay? took it from faith & pantheons (realms). and made a scout, has the most potential good class features. i'm still looking at some other ranged guys, prolly fighter based. ranger has very few potential at this stage of the game.


first rough setup for feedback:


(insert name)
Male elven scout 4
Experience Points: 6000
Alignment: Lawfull Good
Deity: solonor thelandira
Homeland: Unknown

Height: 5’2”
Weight: 89lbs
Hair: blond
Eyes: Green
Age: 134

Strength 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
Dexterity 18 (+4) [15 base (8 pts), +2 racial +1 at 4th lvl]
Constitution 12 (+1) [14 base (6 pts)]
Intelligence 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
Wisdom 12 (+1) [12 base (4 pts) ]
Charisma 10 (+0) [10 base (2 pts)]

Class and Racial Abilities
standar elven crap
skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC)
trapfinding
Battle fortitude +1
fast movement +10 ft
trackless step


Armour Class: 19 (10 base, +4 armour +4dex +1 class [touch 15, flat-footed 15]
Armour Check Penalty: 0 
Arcane Spell Failure: -
Hit Dice: 4d8+4 (8,6,6,6)
Hit Points: 30
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 feet (30 feet base)

Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: +3/+4

Weapons
+5 melee [1d8+1; 19-20/x2; slashing; mw longsword ]
+4 melee [1d4+2; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+7 ranged [1d4; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+3 ranged [1d8+2; 20/x2; 80 ft.; piercing; +1 comp. longbow (str +1)] 


Saves
Fortitude +3 [1 base, +1 Con +1class]
Reflex +8 [4 base, +4 Dex]
Will +2 [1 base, +1 Wis]

Skills (52 points; max ranks: 7/3.5)
Knowledge (nature) +9 (7+2)
Knowledge (geography) +9 (7+2)
Listen +8 (7+1)
Spot +8 (7+1)
Move Silent +11 (7+4)
Hide +11 (7+4)
Survival +8 (7+1)
Tumble +11 (7+4)
Search +8 (7+1)
Gather Info (cc) +3.5 (3.5+0)

Feats
1: point blank
3: precise
sc4: WF longbow

Languages
Common, Elven, Orc, Dwarven


Equipment

mithril chain shirt
+1 comp. longbow (str+1)
Dagger [1 lb]
Explorer’s Outfit (green-brown)


Carrying Capacity [12 Strength]
Light: 43 lb. or less; Medium: 44-86 lb.; Heavy: 87-130 lb.;
Lift (over head): 130 lb.; Lift (off ground): 230 lb.; Drag: 650 lb.

Money
2,598 gc


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> i have made some fast PC build of a favored soul he need all stats except int, a cleric of solonor thelandira (longbow diety) has some potential with war and elf domains (free martial weapen and point blank), but is the god okay? took it from faith & pantheons (realms). and made a scout, has the most potential good class features. i'm still looking at some other ranged guys, prolly fighter based. ranger has very few potential at this stage of the game.




The favored Soul and cleric would be interesting to see, but the diety is not in the pantheon.  The easiest would be Ehlonna (longbow).  Se is NG.

As to the scout:

Everything looks good here except:



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: +3/+4




I have this at +3/+5 on account of your STR receiving a +2

Weapons


			
				Rino said:
			
		

> +5 melee [1d8+1; 19-20/x2; slashing; mw longsword ]



Should be +6 = +3 BAB, +2 STR, +1 MWK


			
				Rino said:
			
		

> +4 melee [1d4+2; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]



Should be +5 = +3 BABA, +2 STR


			
				Rino said:
			
		

> +3 ranged [1d8+2; 20/x2; 80 ft.; piercing; +1 comp. longbow (str +1)]



Should be +9 = +3 BAB, +4 DEX, +1 Enhancement Bonus, +1 Weapon Focus



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Equipment



Assuming you go with this character, hopefully you'll add some more "stuff."  Also, on your final draft please put gold for each item as well.  I understand this wasn't a final draft, though, so it's cool.  I have a couple of specific questions, though.  Why a STR-rated bow of only +1?  This character's STR bonus is a +2.  For a measely 100 gold you could add an extra point of damage to every strike!  Also, did you omit the longword in this list?  You have it above under your attack options.



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Money: 2,598 gc




See the homebrew list for a convenient list of gemstone to convert this amount to on your final draft.  That will significantly reduce your carrying load.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> Skills (52 points; max ranks: 7/3.5)
> Knowledge (nature) +9 (7+2)
> Knowledge (geography) +9 (7+2)
> Listen +8 (7+1)
> ...




Just got a good look at these and realized you forget synergies.  Don't forget that Know (Nature) gets a +2 because of a synergy to Survival.  Listen, Spot, Search each gets a +2 racial bonus for being an elf.  The rest look good, although hopefully they'll be in an alphabetical order on your final draft...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

Unleashed, Jkason ...

Any thoughts on the scout?  Do you think a ranged cleric or FS might have a better chance at fitting into the party or is the scout the best choice?  Anything you noticed that I missed on the character sheet (if you looked)?


----------



## Rino (Dec 11, 2006)

did some more numbers on the FS and it is up to you guys, FS will work, scout will work. cleric needs some more work. feats is mostly the problem, but will work prolly.

so i have:
- human cleric of Ehlonna
- elven scout (done)
- elven favord soul of Ehlonna


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll bite.

Just need know what is needed. I prefer generating something that the group needs rather than something that I want. 

Looks like there is a Healer and Bruiser so far, with a possible ranged support? No?


-Blood


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

You can check out exactly what the party has in the RG thread (link above).  In a basic summary we have: *Barbarian* (NPCed PC who may leave the game if there is an interested player to take the spot), *Psion* (Seer NPC who could also leave the game), *Cleric*, *Sorcerer/Thief/Barbarian*.

The party may pick up a scout if Rino's character is picked up.

Slots that could be filled the easiest: Meatshield or skilled bladesman (thus replacing the Barbarian).  An arcanist specializing in battlefield control could be possible (althought he cleric often does a good job at that).  These are also assuming the party wants to take a combat bent to it.  If the party wants to go more towards RPing than combat there is certainly room for a skill monkey (even on top of the possible scout).  The cleric is often the face of the party, but diplomat/face or buffer could also be interesting.

Really, there is a lot of possibility.  I'll be quiet now and allow the players to voice their opinions, too.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was actually thinking of a Druid/Bard (Summoner) or a Psion (Telepath). Yes/No?
I can provide a character sheet within a day or two. 


-Blood


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of a Druid/Bard (Summoner)




This smells like a set-up for Fochluchan Lyrist from CAdv....  



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> or a Psion (Telepath). Yes/No?




There already is one psion in the party, although it is an NPC so not a big deal.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I can provide a character sheet within a day or two.




Cool.  Figure out which one you get more excited about (or provide both if you really feel like it).  We'll go from there.





I'm going to allow a few more days .. how's Wednesday Noon EST sound ... in case there are other concepts to pitch.  Hopefully we can get a working character sheet for all interested by that time.


----------



## Rino (Dec 12, 2006)

Eoin 
Male elven scout 4
Experience Points: 6000
Alignment: Lawfull Good
Deity: -
Homeland: Unknown

Height: 5’2”
Weight: 89lbs
Hair: blond
Eyes: Green
Age: 134

Strength 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
Dexterity 18 (+4) [15 base (8 pts), +2 racial +1 at 4th lvl]
Constitution 12 (+1) [14 base (6 pts)]
Intelligence 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
Wisdom 12 (+1) [12 base (4 pts) ]
Charisma 10 (+0) [10 base (2 pts)]

Class and Racial Abilities
+2 listen spot and search
low light vision
immunity to sleep 
+2 vs enchantments

skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC)
trapfinding
Battle fortitude +1
fast movement +10 ft
trackless step


Armour Class: 19 (10 base, +4 armour +4dex +1 class [touch 15, flat-footed 15]
Armour Check Penalty: 0
Arcane Spell Failure: -
Hit Dice: 4d8+4 (8,6,6,6)
Hit Points: 30
Initiative: +5
Speed: 40 feet (30 feet base)

Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: +3/+5

Weapons

+5 		           melee [1d4+2; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+7 (+8 within 30 ft)  ranged [1d4; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+9 (+10 within 30ft)  ranged [1d8+3; 20/x2; 80 ft.; piercing; +1 comp. longbow (str +2)]


Saves
Fortitude +3 [1 base, +1 Con +1class]
Reflex +8 [4 base, +4 Dex]
Will +2 [1 base, +1 Wis]

Skills (52 points; max ranks: 7/3.5)
Gather Info (cc) +3.5 (3.5+0)
Hide +11 (7+4)
Knowledge (nature) +11 (7+2+2)
Knowledge (geography) +9 (7+2)
Listen +10 (7+1+2)
Move Silent +11 (7+4)
Search +11 (7+2+2)
Spot +10 (7+1+2)
Survival +10 (7+1+2)
Tumble +11 (7+4)

Feats
1: point blank
3: precise
sc4: WF longbow

Languages
Common, Elven, Orc, Dwarven


Equipment:

mithril chain shirt 1100gc (10 lb)
+1 comp. longbow (str+2) 2600gc (3 lb)
quiver of arrows 3gc (1 lb)
4x Dagger 8gc (4 lb)
Explorer’s Outfit (green-brown)
backpack 2 gc (32 lb):
- bed roll 1 sc 
- 3 quivers of arrows 3gc 
- trail rations x15 75cc
- waterskin 1gc 
- whetstone 2cc 
- flint and steel 1gc
- potion of CMW x3 900gc
- potion of CLW x3 150gc



Carrying Capacity [14 Strength]
Light: 58 lb. or less; Medium: 59-116 lb.; Heavy: 117-175 lb.;
Lift (over head): 175 lb.; Lift (off ground): 350 lb.; Drag: 875 lb.

Money and gems
31.13 gc
silver pearl x2
Obsidian x4


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'll bite.
> 
> Just need know what is needed. I prefer generating something that the group needs rather than something that I want.
> 
> ...




Our main bruiser is actually an NPC. Byntrou has two levels of Barbarian, but that's more a reflection of background than an intent on my part to thow him into melee. His levels from here on out will be alternating sorcerer / rogue, so those barbarian levels will become decreasingly useful. 

Probably poor design on my part, but it all sort of worked in the context of the story. 

Also, it's not like we absolutely have to have a bruiser. Byn and Keryth both tend to try to avoid direct conflict when they can, so a sneakier / diplomatic / skillsy party makeup could work well for that, too.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for your input, jkason!



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Probably poor design on my part, but it all sort of worked in the context of the story.




Perhaps.  But Byntrou is a fun character to DM over.  Is he optimized?  Probably not.  Is he min/maxed?  Definately not.  But, he's fun to DM over and I can say with pretty good assurity that you find him fun to play as well.  And as a sorcerer/rogue ... those hitpoints will always be useful!  

Rino ...

I'll get a better look at your character in about 5-7 hours from this post.  I'll run over it with a fine tooth comb of the DM, just to make sure it all works.  Thanks for cleaning it up!

No need to work up a major backstory under you know for certain that you are in the game.  However, if you want you could give a brief overview of personality so the current gamers can get a sense of what to expect.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Unleashed, Jkason ...
> 
> Any thoughts on the scout? Do you think a ranged cleric or FS might have a better chance at fitting into the party or is the scout the best choice? Anything you noticed that I missed on the character sheet (if you looked)?



Well, they're all ranged choices, just with different starting points, so it doesn't really make that much difference thematically, apart from which character it's going to be closer to... jkason's sorcerer/rogue (scout) or my cleric (cleric or favoured soul). 



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Our main bruiser is actually an NPC. Byntrou has two levels of Barbarian, but that's more a reflection of background than an intent on my part to thow him into melee. His levels from here on out will be alternating sorcerer / rogue, so those barbarian levels will become decreasingly useful.
> 
> Probably poor design on my part, but it all sort of worked in the context of the story.
> 
> Also, it's not like we absolutely have to have a bruiser. Byn and Keryth both tend to try to avoid direct conflict when they can, so a sneakier / diplomatic / skillsy party makeup could work well for that, too.



Unlike jkason, I haven't decided exactly how I'm allocating Keryth's levels in future (currently Cleric 4). I have several ideas in mind, but it depends exactly where the story goes in future as to which I decide to follow, if any.

As for party composition, while I agree in part with jkason, a more balanced and diverse party will be able to accomplish a larger variety of tasks. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

Looking good, Rino....



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Initiative: +4



Don't forget that Battle Fortitude gives you a +1 competance bonus to INIT



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Knowledge (geography) +9 (7+2)



+2 Synergy from Survival



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> Search +10 (7+1+2)



Search is an INT based skill, so that should be 7+2+2 = 11


----------



## Rino (Dec 12, 2006)

edited my PC


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

Great, thanks!  Any thoughts about personality styles?  Ougoing?  Quiet?  Friendly?  Arrogant? etc?


----------



## Rino (Dec 12, 2006)

Personality:

Eion is a pretty quiet guy, he does his work but keeps a lot to himself. when he is a room he tries to listen to the most interesting story he can hear. he is also real organised, this from his year in the army. there is also were he got his determination to do the right thing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Deleted*

-Blood

Nira Cydatell


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey I'll join if this is a Female-Drakontai-free party.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ok.. request time. How do you feel about the following feat selection and eventual PrC?




Unfortunately, if you'll notice above in the recruitment descriptions I did ask to try and remain within the sources listed.  I do this largely because WotC information is the most commonly known and I want there to be certain common ground across the board that all the players can draw from.  I'm not allowing magazines or third party sources - especially not in broad sweeping themes that define the major parts of the character.  Sorry!

The sources I'm requesting characters be drawn from are: CORE, XPH, Draconomicon, MotP (upgraded to 3.5 in areas) CW, CD, CArc, CAdv, CM, Dragon Magic, UA, and BoED.

I also do not have any of the WotC campaign specific sourcebooks nor the "Races of ..." books.  I don't particularily care for the flavor of said content.

Now, if you are looking for a good bard/druid combo the Fochlucan Lyrist from CAdv would be acceptable.  You could also go MT with such a character, but that would admittedly not be a good selection.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey I'll join if this is a Female-Drakontai-free party.




Are you seriously requesting?  Because if you are throw up a character concept by tommorrow noon (EST)!  It is a female-Drakontos-free party ... although it is not a Drakontos-free party.  

Keryth (The party cleric played by Unleashed) is looking for a friend!  Know any good Aetos clerics?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Are you seriously requesting?  Because if you are throw up a character concept by tommorrow noon (EST).  It is a female-Drakontos-free party ... although it is not a Drakontos-free party.




Mmmmmm, maybe. I am swamped until Friday, but after that I am free free free, so another game might be doable. And yours are certianly worth the effort. I will be at work until 4 am or so tonight and back at 9 am, so I may take some time to throw something together.

In fact, yes, I'll whip something up.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Okie-dokie.  If you need info on specific things because I doubt you have your sourcebooks with you, just ask!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

NF,
OK here's a quick shot (can you tell I don't want to do my work?    )

Background
[sblock] Varius Valerius

Varius grew up the son of a blacksmith in Reignsburg. His father Felix of course wanted his son grow up and become a blacksmith like his father. But Varius spent more time practicing with the sword in his father's shop than crafting them. Not that he didn't become a decent blacksmith, but the hilt of a sword fit his hand better than the handle of a hammer. Varius spoke to all the warriors who came to the shop, asking about battles and what the Border was like. 

It wasn't a huge surprise then when he announced that he was leaving to join the army. Had his younger brother not been there, and been more interested in blacksmithing, there might have been problems. As it was, Varius' parents knew he was a soldier at heart and bid him be careful. Varius set out to join the Exerkitus Multorum. The Earl of  Sniblett of course welcomed any new member of the army and Varius had a crash course in warfare. He knew of the weapons and armor of course, having repaired them so often.

He real education came on the Border with Quehalost though. Fierce fighting and often toughened the young warrior quickly. A bright lad, Varius picked up on the many tricks the veterans near him used in fighting and Varius managed to survive his first several years on the border, and was an accomplished warrior and was strongly being considered as a candidate to the Contra Vili with a few more years of service under him. Something Varius desperately wanted. 

Then came the fateful day when the patrol Varius was on was overrun. A Contra Vili excursion had been successful enough to stir up a hornets nest of trouble. And that trouble came in the form of a pack of giants, driven by a demon. The Contra Vili had killed it's mate and the demon was out for revenge, at what ever cost. Varius' patrol put up valiant fight against the giants, and might have won had the demon not been there. In the haze of the fight, Varius still can't quite recall what happened. But the Contra Vili managed to come along and drive the demon back, but not before the entire rest fothe patrol was killed. All expect for Varius, who stood unscathed amid the burned, smoking and butchered corpses of his friends and comrades. 

The Contra Vili were immediately suspicious and questioned Varius under numerous magical effects. But they couldn't find any evidence he had a made a deal with the demon or betrayed his country. They exonerated him of any wrong doing. Still, they could erase the guilt that Varius had regarding his comrades. Even if the Vili said he had nothing to do with it, he felt guilty for not dying there with them. His superiors saw the sorrow in this young man and suggested that he take a leave of abscence. At first Varius refused, he did not want to abandon his lord, but after some reflection he agreed. He promised to return, and set out to heal his spirit.

Varius went home for a while, but the whispers and stares were too much that soon and he left again. Many of the towns fold had heard the story and though he was given full exoneration, Varius felt the questions in the eyes of the townsfolk. Varius wandered around a bit, not really knowing what to do. But a man who is good with a sword, level headed and has his wits is always in demand. Varius slowly made his way back by guarding merchant's caravans and worked his way up from there. He has now regained his confidence that he had as a youth. But still his heart is heavy and he desperately wishes he could remember what happened on that day and try to clear his name. In the meantime Varius finds small ways to fight the influence of Quehalost, even if that means guarding caravans. Someday, someday soon he will return to Tongra and the Exerkitus Multorum. And he still desired to fulfil his dream and be qualified to join the Conta Vili. That, he felt, would put to rest some of the demons that haunted him, and be a fitting tribute to his fallen comrades.
[/sblock]

Character
[sblock] OK, I don't have him stated up yet,I wanted to see how the background went over first. In looking at jkason and unleashed's characters, I though a front line guy would be useful. That's how I see him. Human fighter 4. Melee based, heavy armor. Good grunt. Butvwith a few tricks most likely, improved trip and what not. Enough to provide some oomph. I 'll get stats up tomorrow. Oh wait that's noon your time. OK later I'll flesh it out.

I still need to decide on a weapon(s) and armor. How much gp does a 4th level char start with? This start should give you an idea of where I'm headed.
Varius

```
Male Human
Paragon 1/Fighter 3
NG
XP: 

Str 17 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 12 (+1) 

Size: Medium
HP:  39
BAB: +3
Init: +1
Move: 20’

AC: 19 (+8 armor, +0 shield, +1 Dex)
T: 11
FF: 18
Saves:
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Attacks:
Greatsword +8 2d6+5 19-20/x2
Longbow    +5 1d8+3 20/x3

Feats: 
Combat Expertise
Improved Trip
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus:Greatsword


Skills (bonus/ranks): 43 total points
 *Designates paragon Class Skills #Designates Adaptive Skill
Appraise (+5/3)*
Climb (+5/2)  
Craft Armor (+5/3)*
Craft Weapons (+5/3)*
Diplomacy (+3/2)*
Gather Information (+6/5)#
Handle Animal (+3/2)
Intimidate (+6/5)
Kn:Geography (+6/4)*
Kn:Local (+4/2)*
Kn:Nobility and Royalty (+3/1)*
Ride (+4/3)
Sense Motive (+2/2)*
Spot (+4/4)*
Swim (+5/+2)

Languages Known:
Common, Giant, Dwarven


Class Features:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

Equipment:
Crystal Greatsword +1 (2,350 gp)
MW Full Plate (1,650 gp)
MW Comp Long bow (Str+3) (700 gp)
Quiver 20 arrows
3 potions Cure Light Wounds (150 gp)
1 potion Hide from Undead (50 gp)
Backpack
Crowbar
Flint and steel
Winter Blanket
Water flask
1 week trail rations
Belt pouch
2 torches
50 feet hemp rope
Whetstone
Masterwork Artisans tools (blacksmithing/ weapons/armor) (55gp)
Explorers outfit.
33 gp
```

[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Background looks good, except for the expulsion thing.  In a world with magic, the military would be able to determine a person's guilt rather easily and quite confidently.

But, if we could tweak it a bit...

How about rather than expelling him ... he needed time away so accepted a voluntary leave of absence?  He longs to return but needs time away to overcome his "demons."

Also, The Contra Vili is a bit of a stretch for a 4th level character.  In my mind, Contra Vili would be similar to a Prestige Class thing.  So he could have been approaching entrance, but not quite there.

Those minor tweaks work?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Sound good to me. 

With the magic, i had to leave his memory blank, he can't lie about it and gives an honest answer. But suspicion being what it is.......

Your changes work. I'll put them up.

For the Contra Vili, that's why I referd to him as a "candidate". Appraoching qualifiation.

BTW rough draft of the character is up.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With the magic, i had to leave his memory blank, he can't lie about it and gives an honest answer. But suspicion being what it is.......
> 
> Your changes work. I'll put them up.




Yeah, that is one of the problems with Magic.  If magic exists, you gotta bet they'll use it.  Any caster with a Zone of Truth could get what they would need out of the character.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> For the Contra Vili, that's why I referd to him as a "candidate". Appraoching qualifiation.
> 
> BTW rough draft of the character is up.




Cantidate is good.  And I'll get back to you on the "rough" character.  I'll put it into one of my spreadsheets and crunch some numbers.  You know how thorough I can get.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Crunch........crunch.........crunch.

NF, is ther a prefered weapon in Tongra? I am pretty open to a weapon right now and if there was a cultural context that may make the decision easier.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Str 17 (+3)



Abilities are good so long as this reflects a base 16 +1 for 4th level increase



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> HP:  41



I come up with 40.  10+7+8+7+8(CON)



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Skills (bonus/ranks): 35 total points
> Gather Information (+5/4 cc)
> Kn: War (+4/2 cc)




A few things on skills:

First, GI may or may not fit the character, and it is a skill that _may_ be reasonably covered.  [Destiny has it maxed, but is an NPC.  Eoin (Rino's proposed character) has it as well and that character has a few more skill points to throw to cc skills.]  As a soldier, he wouldn't necessarily be skilled in GI.  However, he certainly could be.  I'm not denying it, just making sure that you understand the whole picture.  [See next paragraph for continuation]

Second, I am pretty sure as a 4th level character your max ranks are 7, which makes your max cc skills at 3.5.  However ... if you are serious about involving both of these skills in your character, can I seriously suggest that you drop a level of fighter and pick up human paragon?  You'll take a hit to BAB by one, but you'll get to choose your class skills for that level and you can forever designate one skill as a class skill for any class you take in the future.  Plus, you'll get a boost to your WILL saves.  Just a thought.  It'd cost you a level in fighter, though.  But I could see it being worth it.  

{In case you don't have the book, Human Paragon is essentially a 3-level class that offers cleric progression BAB, Saves as a wizard, Adaptive Learning (Choose one skill forever as a class skill) at 1st level, Bonus feat at 2nd level, and an Ability Boost (+2) to any score at 3rd level.  It also gives +1 spellcasting at 2nd and 3rd levels. HP = d8, SP = 4+INT.}

Third, Knowledge (war)?  If you are attempting to make up a new knowledge area go ahead and put it under Royalty/Nobility.  Wars would be along the same lines.  You could also do History, but I think you are gunning more for tactics than knowledge of prior wars.



Anyway, solid start.  Think about that level in human paragon.  It might take a bit away now, but in the long run it might make you happier.  Ultimately, though, it's your call.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, the 17 reflected the 4th level stat increase.

And HP are of course correct. (You are that is)

I picked GI mostly because I was looking for something to distinguish him from Joe fighter and didn't see it covered. I figured his time on the caravan routes promted his newly found gift of gab.

BUT. I took another look at the Human Paragon (which is in the Hypertext SRD BTW). And the flavor text alone nearly had me. I will most likely take a level (1st) in Paragon and rework him a bit to reflect more skill points available. Any pressing needs? I actaully gave him a Cha so the social skills aren't a complete waste. 

Also, bump for a regional weapon?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> BUT. I took another look at the Human Paragon (which is in the Hypertext SRD BTW). And the flavor text alone nearly had me. *I will most likely take a level (1st) in Paragon and rework him a bit to reflect more skill points available. Any pressing needs?* I actaully gave him a Cha so the social skills aren't a complete waste.




I'll refer the highlighted portion above to jkason and unleashed.  Keep in mind that if Destiny gets dismissed from the party, that will mean GI could be important once again.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Also, bump for a regional weapon?



Gimmie a second.  I'm IMing an old friend, they sidetracked me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Enigmatica Thread said:
			
		

> The members of the Exerkitus Multorum are at the mercy of their leader and the wealth that leader represents. Often, those soldiers who come from the more wealthy area of Tongra have access to masterwork items and even a few wizards to enchant those items for the standard price. Those who come from the more poor areas of Tongra cannot depend on their leader’s ability to provide such services and often they must find these items and services on their own. Those who often fight along the Tongra-Quehalost border are accustomed to fighting with whatever weapon they can carry into battle regardless of its quality.




-AND-



			
				Enigmatica Thread said:
			
		

> Until then, Earl Snibblet's land will be known for their gemstone mines and their worship of Boccob.




This is going to be an extremely WIERD suggestion, but what about any weapon that is made of Mundane Crystal (25 HP/inch and hardness 8).  Cost identical to normal steel.

The area of TOngra you selected is geared against fighting evil.  Undead, Demons, humon overlords, etc.  With a wide variety of foes, almost all weapons would be found.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Sounds cool to me. 
May drive my choice as well.

BTW check out the Latin meanings for his name and you'll see why i couldn't say no to the Paragon suggestion.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> BTW check out the Latin meanings for his name and you'll see why i couldn't say no to the Paragon suggestion.




Varius = Variety/Diversity.
Valerius = Strong/Powerful/Healthy/Worthwhile.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

See, how could I pass up Paragon?   

Again, you are a fountain of great ideas for my characters. Thanks.

So I have started tweaking out the sheet. Skills and equipment are the two areas I think i still need to work on. Once I heard back regarding needed skills I fill those out and tweak the background to fit them. Not much, I can't see him taking just any skills. And I have my own short list, but want to see what jkason and unleased want.

What is the standard value for starting gold at 4th do you know? I can finish off equipment then.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

Average wealth for 4th level: 5,400 gp.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

No problem. As to your character's skills, please take whatever suits your idea of the character, I really have no preference.  

Noticed you have a shield listed in your AC line too... probably incorrect seeing as Varius uses a greatsword and has no shield listed in his equipment.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem. As to your character's skills, please take whatever suits your idea of the character, I really have no preference.
> 
> Noticed you have a shield listed in your AC line too... probably incorrect seeing as Varius uses a greatsword and has no shield listed in his equipment.





Good catch. An artifact from when that sword had about a foot less on it.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Got equipment done as well as skills. Pretty much done as a rough draft at least.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> HP:  38



I've got a quirky way of doing HP, I go by class level and not character level.  So technically you end up with 39.  8 (Paragon 1st level) +8 (Fighter 1st level) +7 (Fighter 2nd) + 8 (Fighter 3rd) + 8(CON).  Not that one HP is a big deal, but it is in your favor so I thought I'd tell you about it.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> AC: 19 (+8 armor, +0 shield, +1 Dex)



You can also note Touch AC of 11 and FF at 18.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Skills (bonus/ranks): 43 total points
> *Designates paragon Class Skills #Designates Adaptive Skill
> Appraise (+4/2)*
> Climb (+5/2)
> ...



We've got a slight problem here.  Your fighter levels only give you 15 SP, but you have 17 allocated to non-paragon skills.  So something has to be tweaked there.

The rest looks good for now!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll try to get something in by the dead line...


-Blood


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> We've got a slight problem here.  Your fighter levels only give you 15 SP, but you have 17 allocated to non-paragon skills.  So something has to be tweaked there.
> 
> The rest looks good for now!



I think I left off an asterisk on Listen. So that was a Paragon skill.

EDIT: Rereading the Adaptive skill, I took one too many. So I dropped Listen entirely and reallocated skills.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

*snickers at Fenris*

Close.  Really close this time.

The problem is, by reallocating one of those skill points to GI, you bumped GI up to 5.  Which is fine, because GI is you adaptive skill so it can be taken as a class skill in your fighter levels.  The problem is that you can only take 4 skillpoints at first level.  So that 5th skillpoint comes during one of your fighter levels, meaning that you still have 1 too many skillpoints for your fighter levels.  Make sense?

Also, don't forget to change your HP to 39 and add your Touch and FF AC when you get a chance - and add costs to the mundane equipment on your list.  But these things are simply polish, so don't worry about doing them until you've got time.  Get your dissertation out of the way first, then relax and edit the sheet!  [And strangle the picky DM who is harassing you about a skillpoint!    ]

Other than that, it looks great!

Edit: If you want to see the problem more clearly, check out this Excel spreadsheet.  Find the tab labeled skills.  You'll see the problem quite plainly.  

Oh, and you can use the spreadsheet if you like.  I have updated it and improved it since its earlier form.  Totally original in design.  You'll notice a few quirks that I ignore. First (and probably most noticeably) the sheet is set up for Weapons Goroups from UA.  I use that in my FtF game.  Go ahead and ignore that bit.  I do when I DM online.  I'm just to lazy to change it on the Excel Spreadsheet.

Other likely spots of confusion:  You'll notice that the sheet is auto-calculating for things like synergies.  Except that not all synergies apply all the time (Survival ones and UMD ones come to mind).  However, the sheet auto-calculates those as well.  If you use the sheet, you need to be aware of that as well.

If anyone else wants their copy, just ask.  I uploaded Byntrou's v.1 sheet many moons ago.  These sheets are v.3.  [Version 2 was this absolutely massive feat that auto-calculated EVERYTHING from PrCs that you qualified for and feats that you qualified for.  The problem was that it was so massive it took several minutes to load and virus scan every time I opened it.  So about a month ago I scrapped v.2 and wrote v.3 from scratch.  It's less user-friendly but much more applicable to all scenarios.]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> *snickers at Fenris*





What's wrong with snickers? I like snickers. Been surviving of them for weeks now.   

Alright I'll fix it, later.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, well ... deadline come and gone by like 12 hours as of this posting.  Here's what a quick recruiting came up with:

Rino - Working sheet Elven Scout (needs background but can be developed later)
Fenris - Working sheet Human Paragon/Fighter (background largely done)
Bloodweaver - Unsubmitted Druid Bard? (To be fair, a concept was submitted but not according to the guidelines).

Thoughts?  Opinions?

I can see a few possibilities:

1. Bringing Eloi into the party because the party can use a scout and ranged expert.

2. Bringing Varius into the party can give an upfront boost to Keryth and probably (but not necessarily) means that Bahruul can be safely "put back on the shelf." [Note: not killed, in case Daz does eventually find his way back.]

3. Bringing both into the party could also mean putting Destiny "on the shelf," but as with Bahruul not absolutely necessary.


In any case it's hard to talk about Bloodweaver's potential sugestion without seeing a character submission.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

NF, In looking at the other characters I could help but notice the Varisu is a bit, well, _over dressed_ as it were.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

Overdressed?

You mean plate mail or explorer's clothing?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Overdressed?
> 
> You mean plate mail or explorer's clothing?




Equipment in general. Based upon what the other two have, it seems Varius has a bit of a disproportionate amount of gear. But only you know what you have in store for them. I just want to enter in balance with them.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

[Sblock=Fenris]I thought that too at first glance.  However, the party average for funding is currently at 5,676 gold.  What probably makes it seem a bit odd is that the average coinage carried per person is 2,221 gold.  So they have a fair amount of unspent wealth yet.

Oh ... and they did only look for money in one of three downed fighters.  They missed some wealth there, too.  

However ... it isn't like it'll be hard to make up the difference, either.  I'm not out to screw people out of wealth.  It'll likely find its way in somewhere or another if nothing else to keep the party up to ECL expectations.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool. That's why you're the Pirate Grinch


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

You know it! 

Anyway, as you can see I've got it all under control.

For the rest of you not reading that Sblock, there isn't any spoilers about the future in there, so Fenris isn't getting any advanced knowledge.  [Sblock edited just to make sure.  ]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Unfortunately I will be unable to get you a submission in time.   
Which works out as the requirement has already been met.   

I appreciate the oppurtunity, good luck all!


-Blood


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I can see a few possibilities:
> 
> 1. Bringing Eloi into the party because the party can use a scout and ranged expert.
> 
> ...




Since we have the room, I don't see a reason why we can't bring in both. And while unleashed and I are finishing up with this adventure, perhaps Fenris and Rino can work up some mutual connections between their two characters? 

As to shelving, without Daz here to play him, I think it might be better if Bahruul went his own way, possibly with Destiny. Byntrou's recurring deciept might actually be a decent in-game reason: Byn presented himself as an arcane specialist to get Bahruul's protection, but not only is he fairly novice in this, but then he went and trained with the thieves' guild in secret. Personally, that might give a nice motivation IC for Byn to keep taking sorcerer levels when he's uncomfortable with magic: he feels guilty about losing Bahruul's trust (and possibly Destiny's, depending on how you decided to play that)? 

That sort of dovetails with some of the other characters, too, in that both Byn and Varius would be characters seeking a kind of redemption. And since Byn's trying to do a kind of penance, that might also explain why he'd try to stick with Keryth, as well.

My couple of coppers, in any case.

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for te update Blood. Happy gaming elsewhere!

Sounds lie a fair plan - at least solid to begin with.  Other thoughts?

Like jkason, I was thinking that it would be easiest to have Rino and Fenris' characters having a common backstory at least (assuming they are both brought in - which unless Unleashed objects to I think we can go ahead and put forth).  That shouldn't be too difficult given the Homebrew World info thread and Fenris' good start on a story background already in place.  It shouldn't be too much of a stretch to put a human fighter and an elven scout together.  Especially since racial tensions are largely relaxed in this world and neither of those races have "elven/human cities" where their blood remains pure.

The real trick is getting a fighter from Tongra (Varius) to be in Dullstown (extreme north-central of Barghost).  But that can be done with only a bit of effort.

Rino, Fenris ... go ahead and finish up your backstories and collectively try to come up with some common thread if you can. It doesn't have to be a great connection, just some reason they would be in the same tavern/inn/temple/whatever.  Once you've got that, I'll start your portion of the game.  It'll be very RP heavy in the beginning just to help you both get into character.  Then we'll get you all together once Unleashed and Jkason finish their underground quest.  Actually, on second thought.  THey wouldn't need to be so far north as Dullstown.  They could be in Theropa ... which would make much more sense for Varius at least.  Because ... ultiamtely Byntrou and Keryth need to make their way back to Theropa (actually Great Bend) to visit the temple of Heironeous there.

Unleashed, Jkason ... I'll ultimately let you both make the call regarding Bahruul and Destiny.  Jkason has provided a legitimate reason for his character to part with Bahruul and stick with Keryth - good thinking, it is much appreciated!  The question that remains is whether the party would like to keep Destiny.  Unleashed made the point earlier that in Homebrew Worlds it can be nice to have a DMPC for flavor info, but in the PbP format I can also give flavor info via Sblocks to the appropriate characters, too.  So a DMPC is not necessary, either.  It really just depends if you want to be a party of four ... or a party of four with a tag-along who only occasionally speaks and gets their share of the XP.

[Sblock=jkason]I'm okay with RPing out Bahruul's/Byntrou's break-up.  The way that would be easiest would be to build upon what you already said and have Bahruul not want to head back to Theropa immediately and rather head west in search of his quest.  Byntrou could feel a loyalty to "completing the task first" and thus choose to go to Theropa.  Bahruul could accuse Byntrou of being loyal to the world before herdmates, and Byntrou could be okay with that (given his relationship with Destiny and Keryth and his training in the theiving ways).  As you said, Bahruul could think Byntrou wasn't keeping up his end of the agreement anymore.  That could give Byntrou the guilt you spoke of earlier and give him a reason to stick to Keryth (and possibly Destiny).

Regarding Destiny, I'd personally rather not have that end unpleasantly should Destiny leave the party.  Two break-ups ending so quickly together might be an awful lot to put on Byntrou's shoulders.  Rather, Destiny could return with them to Theropa and deside to go home and visit family rather than continue adventuring.  They could part amicably with an understanding that if Byntrou and Keryth are ever in the area of Nichols that they should look her up.  Of course, this is only if you and Unleashed decide to continue on without her.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sounds lie a fair plan - at least solid to begin with.  Other thoughts?
> 
> Like jkason, I was thinking that it would be easiest to have Rino and Fenris' characters having a common backstory at least (assuming they are both brought in - which unless Unleashed objects to I think we can go ahead and put forth).



Both works for me... welcome aboard Rino and Fenris. 

BTW Nonlethal, you might want to change the recruiting tag and remove the note in the header of this thread now we've got our new players.  



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Unleashed, Jkason ... I'll ultimately let you both make the call regarding Bahruul and Destiny.  Jkason has provided a legitimate reason for his character to part with Bahruul and stick with Keryth - good thinking, it is much appreciated!  The question that remains is whether the party would like to keep Destiny.  Unleashed made the point earlier that in Homebrew Worlds it can be nice to have a DMPC for flavor info, but in the PbP format I can also give flavor info via Sblocks to the appropriate characters, too.  So a DMPC is not necessary, either.  It really just depends if you want to be a party of four ... or a party of four with a tag-along who only occasionally speaks and gets their share of the XP.



Well, with Bahruul leaving, his quest goes with him, so it makes sense for Destiny to leave also, if that's the reason she signed on in the first place. (You can take this as my vote for Destiny to depart, and as another reason for her to leave.)

Keryth of course will continue to search out and fight evil regardless of the change, though he's quite pleased Byntrou will be staying with him, rather than following Bahruul, as he's finding this companionship thing a nice alternative to his solitary wanderings.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, with Bahruul leaving, his quest goes with him, so it makes sense for Destiny to leave also, if that's the reason she signed on in the first place. (You can take this as my vote for Destiny to depart, and as another reason for her to leave.)




No, she hadn't signed on because of Bahruul.  Actually, it was much more ... innocent. She was quite literally staying in the same inn as the robberies.  That was it.  The upside is that it also means there is not alot tying her to the party beyond companionship, either.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2006)

You sure about that? As Destiny was with Bahruul and Byntrou when they found Keryth in the backstory. I think you'll find Gav was the one who just happened to be in the inn with us when the robbery happened. That is of course if they're the robberies you're talking about.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, either way - and of course you're right, you're always right about these kind of things ... I need not even check - since Destiny is a DM controlled character removing her from the game is easy.

On another front ... Rino?  I hope that you are still checking this - especially since your character got in.  Any thoughts on a background?


----------



## Rino (Dec 16, 2006)

background will be about military service, got out due to troubles in the ranks and now a free lance adventurer to gain as much honor and fame as he can.

EDIT: background 2 sentences


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2006)

And speaking of waiting..............


----------



## Rino (Dec 21, 2006)

i can make my bio longer, but this is what it comes down to


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh ... I'm sorry.  I was waiting on something a bit more "fleshed out."  The land or region within the land he comes from, perhaps?  Which army?  Really ... any details like that would be helpful.  If you want an example or two ... you can glance at the RG thread for this game (see my sig) as well as Fenris' earlier post.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> And speaking of waiting..............




And don't worry, Rino.  I think this comment was directed at me.   

Hmph!


----------



## Rino (Dec 21, 2006)

Eion made a fast carriere in the army of high elves. he excelled in archery. after a few years he was asked for a elite strike team, that had a lot of business in the land near the orcs. mostly dealing with counter smuggeling ops. 

already in his first year with the group he found out that not all caputered wealth was reported  to the commander, but Eoin was not believed when he brought this up with the commanding officer. he was kicked out the team he was in. and spent a few years wandering around when he decided to make a honest living by selling he expertise as scout and bush craft specialist to adventures in the region, for a share of the findings.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2006)

Rino,
If I may be presumptious, how how this for a bit of joint history to help kick us off, establish a relationship, and facilitate a easier transition for NF to merge our characters? Although I wasn't sure where Eion was from so we can tweak the locations as needed.

Eion and Varius had a great deal in common, both had recently been in the military, and for one reaosn or another were not now. They both had been spereately looking for work when they were hired by the same merchant making the Stagamite to Theropa run. Over the course of the trip, they befriended eached other. Each realizing that they compelmented each other very well. The swift archer and the man-at-arms, echa could back the other up in a fight as well. Thye became a sought-after duo amonng the carvan set, their ability to scout and guard both close and far, made them a well-paid guard team. Their were enough dangers to keep them occupied and their skills honed. But lately they had been growing a bit bored. At heart they were both military men and guarding caravans was a was to kill time, but didn't fill the urge they felt for more.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion made a fast carriere in the army of high elves. he excelled in archery. after a few years he was asked for a elite strike team, that had a lot of business in the land near the orcs. mostly dealing with counter smuggeling ops.
> 
> already in his first year with the group he found out that not all caputered wealth was reported  to the commander, but Eoin was not believed when he brought this up with the commanding officer. he was kicked out the team he was in. and spent a few years wandering around when he decided to make a honest living by selling he expertise as scout and bush craft specialist to adventures in the region, for a share of the findings.




I don't mean this to be rude, so please don't take it that way.  But have you read through the homebrew world information?  If not, you probably should take a moment and read through the parts about the kingdoms and the post on military organizations at least.  You can find the link in my sig.  

The reason I say this is because Enigmatica (the homebrew world) does not treat races in the stereotypical way like you find in the Realms, Eberron, Krynn, or even LotR.  The kingdoms of the land are not divided up by race.  In other words, the elves don't all live together.  The dwarves don't all live underground together.  The halflings (or Kender as the case may be in Krynn) don't all commune together.  The world of Enigmatica is much more ... blended.  

It is what we would typically expect in today's world.  In general, you can go many places in America or Europe and see all kinds of people blended together.  You can have people of all colors, creeds, and religions living beside one another.  So, in Enigmatica there is no high elven army.  For that matter, there is no natural hatred between elves and dwarves!  (although individuals might have that dislike, but it is not a racial thing).  I'm just telling you this so that you don't go into the game with the wrong preconceptions.

Having said that, I'm not saying to change anything.  I am just proposing that you read through the information so you have a working knowledge of what's going on.

[Sblock=Fenris, Rino]
As I stated in the opening recruitment post, a typical 4th level character begins with typical 4th level XP.  So, you both begin with 6,000 XP as your baseline.  I also instructed that bonus XP would be handed out to characters who come in with a background.  As I stated in the original recruiting post, the amount of bonus XP was to be determined by how rooted the character was in the actual game world.  Based on that, I have given the following XP bonuses:

[Sblock=Rino]For your background, I am giving a bonus of 200 XP.  This will put you a little less than 1,500 XP behind the party.  However, given the rules for XP advancement this difference will greatly shrink as time goes on.  Furthermore, I do give out bonus XP for stellar RPing so if your RPing is excellent you have ample opportunity to decrease that gap if you are even concerned about the gap in the first place.  If you would like to root your character more solidly in the game an broaden your background, I will give you as much as 300 more XP.  It is there if you would like it - by demonstrating knowledge of the game world in your background.  If you aren't worried about the XP, then don't worry about it.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Fenris]For your original background you are awarded a full 1,000 XP.  Your background is well thought out in the game world and it solidly rooted Varius in the world.  In addition, because of the collaboration attempt I am going to award an additional 300 XP.  This will put you behind the party by about 300 XP, but that difference should dissappear quickly enough when they have a chance to level and you will earn bonus for a short time being a level down.[/Sblock]

[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Eion and Varius had a great deal in common, both had recently been in the military, and for one reaosn or another were not now. They both had been spereately looking for work when they were hired by the same merchant making the Stagamite to Theropa run. Over the course of the trip, they befriended eached other. Each realizing that they compelmented each other very well. The swift archer and the man-at-arms, echa could back the other up in a fight as well. Thye became a sought-after duo amonng the carvan set, their ability to scout and guard both close and far, made them a well-paid guard team. Their were enough dangers to keep them occupied and their skills honed. But lately they had been growing a bit bored. At heart they were both military men and guarding caravans was a was to kill time, but didn't fill the urge they felt for more.




Assuming this is acceptable to Rino, once I receive word (or an updated version) I will begin your IC portion of the story.


----------



## Rino (Dec 22, 2006)

EDIT on background:

Eion made a fast carriere in the army of Kata Ruparohn. he excelled in archery. after a few years he was asked for a elite strike team in that army group, that had a lot of business in the land Quehalos. mostly dealing with counter smuggeling ops, trying to control the flow of illegal weapons in the great kingdom of

already in his first year with the group he found out that not all caputered wealth was reported to the commander, but Eoin was not believed when he brought this up with the commanding officer. he was kicked out the team he was in. and spent a few years wandering around when he decided to make a honest living by selling he expertise as scout and bush craft specialist to adventures in the region, for a share of the findings.

Eion and Varius had a great deal in common, both had recently been in the military, and for one reaosn or another were not now. They both had been spereately looking for work when they were hired by the same merchant making the Stagamite to Theropa run. Over the course of the trip, they befriended eached other. Each realizing that they compelmented each other very well. The swift archer and the man-at-arms, echa could back the other up in a fight as well. Thye became a sought-after duo amonng the carvan set, their ability to scout and guard both close and far, made them a well-paid guard team. Their were enough dangers to keep them occupied and their skills honed. But lately they had been growing a bit bored. At heart they were both military men and guarding caravans was a was to kill time, but didn't fill the urge they felt for more.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update.  I'll go ahead and post your introduction to the IC thread.

[Sblock=Rino]Go ahead and add in the addition 300 XP as mentioned earlier.  That should mean that you'll make up the difference even quicker!  The only change is that I would recommend changing from the Kata Ruparohn to the Kenturia Dunatou simply because the character is beginning at a lower level.  As I told Fenris when coming up with his background, the subgroups of the army are more like Prestige Classes.  It would be unlikely that a character of a early level would be skilled enough to be in the truly elite parts of the armies.  It is only a name, however, and certainly nothing else in the background need be altered.  He can certainly have done smuggling runs, and even have been on an elite squad.  This is not a sticking point for me at all.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rino (Dec 22, 2006)

useless post


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 11, 2007)

[Sblock=Keryth,Byntrou]You each gain another 300 XP for the rogue and 2 fighters.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Eion, Varius:
> 
> The woman smiles.  "Now why would I run from customers looking for a good mount?"




Do you know how hard it was to turn down a straight line like THAT!   

I coulda made Eric's Grandma turn six shades of crimson


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Do you know how hard it was to turn down a straight line like THAT!



I honestly don't know what you're talking about ...   
*mutters something about the younger generation and their minds beings in the gutter all the time*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know what you're talking about ...
> *mutters something about the younger generation and their minds beings in the gutter all the time*





I'm older than you young whipersnapper!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Have we been down this path together before?  I don't remember recalling your age.

But, in case we have and you are ...

*mutters something about older generations and how their minds are always in the gutter...*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Have we been down this path together before?  I don't remember recalling your age.
> 
> But, in case we have and you are ...
> 
> *mutters something about older generations and how their minds are always in the gutter...*




Not that I know of, but I would bet dollars to doughnuts were in the same generation, since you know they're 20 years long!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

Indeed, they are twenty years long, but not 10 years on either side!  But by virtue of where some people draw the generational line, My wife and I are only 2 1/2 years apart (I married a more mature older woman!  ) we are often in different generational listings.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Indeed, they are twenty years long, but not 10 years on either side!  But by virtue of where some people draw the generational line, My wife and I are only 2 1/2 years apart (I married a more mature older woman!  ) we are often in different generational listings.




OK, you need to stop. My wife is also 2 1/2 years older than I am.  
I am starting to think were the same person.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

[Not Really Serious]
Ahhh.  Someone else who can share my feelings.  Typically, they say that women marry older men because men their own age aren't as mature.  Isn't it nice to know that we married older women to find maturity?  
[/Not Really Serious]

[Really Not Really Serious]
Trust me, we are not the same person.  Or at least I don't think we are.  Maybe someone cast the Doppleganger spell on me in my sleep.  Ack!  Maybe someone cast the Doppleganger spell on you in your sleep and I'm the Doppleganger!
[/Really Not Really Serious]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

[Sblock=Rino]Hey,

I've noticed that your posting has gotten really sporadic since the first week or so of your entering the game.  Anything wrong?

Don't hear this as a nit-pik or anything, but Fenris has been carrying the lion's share of the story.  You are certainly welcome to join in, but I assume that you know that.

However, if the story isn't interesting you or the game isn't what you thought it would be, then just let me know.  I'd rather hear your issues if there's something about the game that you don't like - or even tell me you're not interested anymore.  If there is something wrong, I can try to fix it.  If you're not interested in posting on a daily basis anymore, I'd rather know now than later, too.

Either way, just let me know what's up.  I hope this isn't coming off rudely, because I don't intend it to.  I've just found that often lack of posting means something is wrong, Real Life got busy, or the game just isn't what you were expecting.  All of those are legitimate, I just want to make sure there isn't something that I can do to help.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

[Sblock=Fenris, Rino]Fenris, I'm not ignoring your post.  I'm waiting for Rino to react.  Traditionally I give 24 hours from my original post before NPCing a players reaction once combat begins.  Since this portion of the game is just beginning, I'll be a bit more generous.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

[Sblock=Battle explanations for Rino]
Rino, just so that you aren't lost as to why Eion was NPCed ... I usually allow 24 hours before NPCing a PC's action in a PbP.  I find that most of the players don't let it go that long anyway, or else they are clear up front and tell me when they can't post for a while so that I know to NPC them and know not to hold up the game waiting for their post.  Since your posting has been very sporadic and I waited longer than 24 hours since Fenris first made it clear that we were going into combat immediately rather than RPing a bit, well, I NPCed Eion.

Also, I hope that you read the Sblock a few posts earlier.  I did mean what I said.  You are welcome to participate more fully in this game.  However, this game was advertised as a post-daily PbP.  If you cannot manage that or if you are finding the game uninteresting, please let me know.  It isn't fair to the remaining players who desire an active game to be waiting.  I do want you to play if you have the time and desire.  But if you don't, please let me know before Eion becomes intertwined in the storyline too deeply.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

NF,
Just a clarification. Is the man down, "down"? ie not a threat to Bellana's husband?

If I did drop him, was one of the other thugs in reach for a cleave attempt?


----------



## Rino (Feb 9, 2007)

non lethal force
[sblock]last weeks I had exames and this week is the start of e new period with new classes etc. so I had to take care of a lot, finding the right books and attenting all classes. and I still have to find a room in the city that takes up a few nights a week. so on traveling it takes about 2 hours of every day if the public transport isn't delayed or not running at all. 

the story, well i thought we would be brought in closer tho the main party then we are atm. [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 10, 2007)

Fenris, waiting on you this time in the game!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Fenris, waiting on you this time in the game!




NF,
Been waiting on you in OOC!

re:
Just a clarification. Is the man down, "down"? ie not a threat to Bellana's husband?

If I did drop him, was one of the other thugs in reach for a cleave attempt?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, I totally missed your post.  I've been over this thread several times and I just missed it.  But, yes.  You were waiting for me!   

The man down is as the thread states.  Down, likely going to bleed out in seconds.  In other words: Dying and not stabalized with little chance of stabalization.

As far as the cleave attempt, nope.  Not this time.  The other opponents were closer to Bellana.  But good question, too.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sorry, I totally missed your post.  I've been over this thread several times and I just missed it.  But, yes.  You were waiting for me!
> 
> The man down is as the thread states.  Down, likely going to bleed out in seconds.  In other words: Dying and not stabalized with little chance of stabalization.
> 
> As far as the cleave attempt, nope.  Not this time.  The other opponents were closer to Bellana.  But good question, too.




'salright   

You know it would be very easy to make Bellana a widow, and thus available, right now


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Aye.  It would have been.  In fact, the guy that Varius just cleaved was planning on the old coup de grace.  He'd have even drawn an AoO doing so.  But no.  Varius had to practically cut the guy in half and scare off his firends!

So technically, Bellana's husband is alive right now only because Varius rolled so darn well on his init.  [Well enough to beat a high DEX rogue with Imp. Init. even!]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Fenris, your post will resolve after Eion's action, just so that you know.  And, just for clarification, I assume the potion is used on Bellana's husband?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Fenris, your post will resolve after Eion's action, just so that you know.  And, just for clarification, I assume the potion is used on Bellana's husband?




Yeap, but I wanted to get it in so we can move things along.

And yes, on the husband ( although I will append my action to inquie as to Bellana's health).

I need me some Heal ranks   

That would have been a better use of some of those Paragon skills.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting.  The last 4 days have been sheer and utter craziness.  For the sake of rationalization, I'll explain:

[Sblock=Explanation]Most (if not all) of you do not know that in RL I am a pastor, but I also moonlight in a rock band.  I had a serious concert on Saturday, which went well.  When I returned home I found out within the span of 3 hours that 2 members of my congregation had died ... one of them still rather young.  I've since done 4 services, several educational classes in my congregation, and am prepping to do the two funerals later in the week.

On top of this, my wife is currently out of town on business so that left me home alone to handle all the housework and care for little ones.

I'm not complaining, just explaining why a normally consistant poster suddenly went AWOL.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

No problem, RL takes precedence... post when you can.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2007)

NL,
Hey take your time. I know this must be draining emotionally as well as physically for you. We can wait as long as you need us to.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

[Sblock=Unleashed, jkason]
I was doing a little upkeep in the bookeeping department and I realized I never awarded XP for the capture of the mage back at the mine.  for their part, Byntrou and Keryth can add another 300 XP to their totals.
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Rino, Fenris]
For your work against the rogues at the farmhouse Varius and Eion each receive 600 XP.

Fenris: I was looking at your online character sheet in the rogue's gallery.  Ummm.  It needs updated.  Hopefully your XP award will inspire an update? 

Rino: I was looking at your online character sheet in the Rogue's gallery.  And, to my surprise, it wasn't even there!  Hopefully your XP award will inspire an update?   You can find the link here RG thread
[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2007)

NF: I'm back. Mostly   If my posts don't make sense it's the meds.  

And what's wrong with my sheet?  

OK other than an XP total.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 13, 2007)

[Sblock=Fenris]
Hint: Read the Sblock in post 642 so you are sure you didn't miss anything ... significant.  

Oh, and yeah.  XP would be nice!  I have a running total, I just check the online character sheets when I hand out more XP just to make sure we're all on the same page!

Oh - and ... welcome back!  Surgery went well?[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2007)

In my best Vinnie Babarino
"What?"

 

Yeah I fixed it. I said I was on meds!   
I 'll fix XP tomorrow.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> She returns with two bowls and smiles.



Isn't Destiny eating or something.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 14, 2007)

Whoops.  That's what happens when one posts with two groups doing similar things right before merging.  Totally my fault.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

[Sblock=Easy XP]Heh.  This is such a cheesy XP award .... just for being around for the innevitable death of a crazed half-orc.  So, don't think of it as a mercy offering of XP.    Think of it as a reward for eagerly jumping up to rescue the damsel in distress.   

For each of your parts in rescuing Dahlia ... please receive 120 XP apiece!
[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2007)

NF,
Email sent.

Fenris


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 4, 2007)

Fenris,

Thanks for letting me know to check that account!  

Reply sent.  Awaiting reply before posting.

NLF


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Fenris,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know to check that account!
> 
> ...





I know the drill


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep,

I so seldom check that account that it is good to give me a heads up!  Reply sent.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a note.

I haven't posted in the story because life ahs been busy.  But, I'm thinking based on Fenris and Jkason's post that we are going to do a mini-cutscene.  So, unleashed and Rino, anything that you want to do during the 2 hours?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Just a note.
> 
> I haven't posted in the story because life ahs been busy.  But, I'm thinking based on Fenris and Jkason's post that we are going to do a mini-cutscene.  So, unleashed and Rino, anything that you want to do during the 2 hours?



Well, apart from spending some time with Dahlia, I can't think of much except to look for Destiny, which will be pretty difficult unless she returns to the tavern.

BTW - Do you have a record of what Bahruul, Byntrou, Destiny, and Keryth found during their last outing, as I'm not sure if I put everything in my adventure log.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 10, 2007)

I didn't keep track of the items found, unless someone specifically claimed them and then I've updated my copy of the character sheet.  If that's the case, each character can ask on an individual basis and I can indicate what my records have in regard to specific items.  As for money, here is what I have on Keryth, Byntrou, and the party funds:

[Sblock=Keryth]
26 gold = 26 gold
3 Rose Quartz = 120 gold
5 Amethyst = 500 gold
1 Saphire = 2,000 gold
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Byntrou]
26 gold = 26 gold
2 rose Quartz = 80 gold
1 Onyx = 50
2 Sardonyx = 150 gold
2 Amethyst = 200 gold
1 Jade = 200 gold
1 Silver Pearl = 250 gold
1 Violet Garnet = 400 gold
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Party Fund from Cave Adventure]
8 Obsidian = 200 gold
6 Rose Quartz = 240 gold
2 Jade = 400 gold
1 Violet Garnet = 400 gold
1 Fire Opal = 1,000 gold
[/Sblock]

I'm not claiming to be correct   , I'm just claiming that this is what I have in my records.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn, guess I'll have to check after all... well it was worth a try.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

Unleashed, do you want me to wait before moving ahead for you to figure out the details of items ... or is it something whose effects you think we can manage on the fly?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay, this is what I found from the mine adventure that we actually collected.

[SBLOCK=Mine Adventure]Total: 4073 gp plus items (half of which should go to Destiny and Bahruul, minus whatever goes to the party fund).
58 gold coins
1 Black Pearl @ 750 gp = 750 gp
1 Fire Opal @ 1000 gp = 1000 gp
2 Jade @ 200 gp/ea = 400 gp
1 Violet Garnet @ 400 gp = 400 gp
6 Rose Quartz @ 40 gp/ea = 240 gp
3 Sardonyx @ 75 gp/ea = 225 gp
4 Silver Pearls @ 250 gp/ea =1000 gp
A very nice dagger = ? gp (leather armoured guy)
A very nice short sword = ? gp (leather armoured guy)[/SBLOCK]

There were also various armours and weapons we probably didn't take with us from the fight outside the mine entrance when we were escored out of the mine by it's owner. Though the only armour and weapons I'm specifically aware of are the 'very nice set of leather armour' the guy who ran from the first fight was wearing and the items attributed to him above (I'm calling him the 'leather armoured guy').

As for the first fight near the forcefield, we didn't take anything except the coins and gems from one downed fighter, which is recorded above. Go figure.   We also have the scrolls the priests gave us, if we want to sell some of them: Scroll of Bless (3), Scrolls of Cause Fear (2), Scroll of Obscuring Mist (2).

The party fund is currently at (before division): 8 obsidian [25 gp/ea], 104 gp. This is what I have down, as your list contains some of the wealth mentioned above. 

As for Keryth's personal wealth, he currently has (before division): 1 sapphire [2,000 gp], 4 amethysts [100 gp/ea], 2 rose quartz [40 gp/ea], 8 gp. I believe you're running a little behind on this as I think I used some money in the Dahlia and Keryth thread.

I can't say what Byntrou should have. 

Edit: So feel free to move ahead, and Keryth will use some of the time to head over to Endoo's shop to sort out any weapon and armour sales that may be required.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, the problem with my numbers is that during the game if someone says "I take that and put it with my stuff" then I take it out of the party unclaimed fund and put it with their character.  So many of the gemstones that Unleashed is reporting from the mine adventure (or earlier) I already absorbed into character's sheets.

As for the equipment ... it looks like Unleashed hzas the proper take on it.


However, I have noticed something.  First of all, the games I run are RP intensive.  That is by design, and it means that characters level up more slowly.  But, it also means that we are keeping track of money that may have been collected as much as 6 or 8 months ago.  That can also be difficult, because I guarantee you that 5 months from now not everyone is going to remember every monetary change that they made on their character sheet.

I've noticed this problem in this game, in Mightier than the Sword, as well as in the games that I have played in.  I'll be honest with each of you ... I am totally much more into the RP and combat than I am in keeping track of party wealth - although I do keep track of it very dilligently.  Given the long-term nature of PbPs, however, I have the following proposal:

If it would be easier for everyone involved, I have a 2-part proposal:

1.  Things like tips/meals/trail rations can simply be assumed rather than tracked.

2.  Character wealth is automatically set at the DMG guideline for each level, and you can assume that your character has that level of wealth exactly.



Now, of course this takes certain elements out of the game.  It means that you don't have to worry about missing out on the +1 longsword now resting at the forcefield entrance in the depths of the mines.  It also means that I won't hand out interesting treasure.  Treasure would just be assumed.  I'd have to think about what it would mean with regard to selling items and the like, but I am willing to consider it if you all would prefer.  Just let me know your opinion on it.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm happy to keep going as we have been, and honestly it wasn't too hard for me to hunt down. I usually keep better records of what we find as a group as a separate record (which isn't incorperated into any character sheets), but this time I just got lazy and didn't bother as it was all right at the end.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2007)

What is this money thing of which you speak?  I haven't seen any in this game   

I'm fine with the way things are. At least for MttS, as experiance, but I am sure things run pretty much the same on this side of Theropa.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay - I've sorta been away for about a week, too.  I've been doing some deliberation, and this isn't really all that easy to write.

I'll be honest.  My PbP games have grown less and less fun lately.  Both this game and Mightier than the Sword have recently completed adventures.  The data upkeep has really been monstrous for me - purely because the games are so slow.  [Not a complaint, just a statement of fact about PbPs.]  I find myself going back through months of posts trying to remember what has already been allocated to PCs and what has yet to be given.

I wanted to get this adventure to a completion, and I've done that.  The thought of writing another adventure is pretty daunting right now.  That and - I've noticed about me personally - in order for me to enjoy a game it must have a fast (near daily) updating rate.  The more days go by in a game, the less I feel like playing.

I've enjoyed gaming with each of you, so please don't take it personally.  I'm just tired and drained by the posting.  

*You have all been fun to game with.  Thanks for the run.*

I'll still be keeping my Story Hour active, if any of you are interested in contuing to read and learn about the Homebrew World.  If not, I'll still be around in the Rules/General Forums.


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear it, Nonlethal. This is one of the longest-running PbP I've been in. I hope my own slower post rate didn't contribute overmuch to your leaving. Thanks for giving us a chance to run amok in your creation. It's been quite fun. 

Best,

jason


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 18, 2007)

Naw, don't worry about it.  You were a good and loyal poster!  I'm glad you enjoyed the world.  If you liked the world and are a reader, feel free to visit and comment on my Story Hours.  Unfortunately, you won't see any Bous in there - at least not yet.  You will find a Drakontai or two.  I've not brought out any of the other races so far.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Naw, don't worry about it.  You were a good and loyal poster!  I'm glad you enjoyed the world.  If you liked the world and are a reader, feel free to visit and comment on my Story Hours.  Unfortunately, you won't see any Bous in there - at least not yet.  You will find a Drakontai or two.  I've not brought out any of the other races so far.




Yeah, I knew it! You have something against Aetoi!   

Hey NF, you've got mail! BTW.

Well, I know you'll come back. Heck at this point I think you could, if you wanted, combine the two parties (CoE and MttS) once you finish re-designing the things you feel you need to. You split the two groups based upon alignment, and if that's going out the window.........


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone still checking up on the old threads ...

I'm posting a general announcement of something I'm hoping is in the pipeline and will actually happen.

I've developed a new ruleset for 3.x character desgin that is classless - yet plays just like 3.x.  So you can develop your character with precisely the stats you want ... without any multi-classing hassles.  I'm hoping to get it published through Mentalis design, a subgroup of Dreamscarred Press.  I've bought a fair amoung to their pdfs and love what they do there.  I've come to respect their goals and work, and would be honored to have something of mine thought highly enough to be published through them.

Anyway, feel free to check out the conversation.  I'll provide a link:

Character Design for the Uninhibited

NLF


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, strangely enough, I'm still subscribed. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------

